# Breeny versus Tyramhall transformation Comp



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Transformation competition between Breeny and Tyramhall up until New years day ....


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

OK here go's, competition time for me and Tyram, this could be the kick in the arris I've been looking for.

My goal for this is simple really, I've always been small and skinny, so I wanna be bigger, (lots bigger). I currently weigh in at 12.8st, this comp will run til new years day, in which time I'm hoping to get over 13st or more and drop a bit more BF. BF from calipers is saying 12% but I think that's off , I'd say more like 15% tbh.

Diet is going to consist of Liam's stolen diet, so lots of chicken and rice and a load of shakes with oats and evo chucked in. I won't post up a daily diet as it's mostly the same day in day out, although I will post any changes to it, like if I munch a KFC or suchlike.



*Current stats.*

Age. 33.

Height. 5ft 8in.

Weight.12st 8lb.

Chest.42 in.

Arms.15 in.

Waist.32 inches.

Legs.23 in.

*Training*

Right this is what I'll be using for the foreseeable.Done over 3 days M/W/F alternating workout each time.

*Workout A*

Decline bench press. 5x6

Incline D/bell press. 3x8

D/bell Shoulder press. 3x6-8

Rear delt raises. 3x8

Dips. 3 x fail

Pushdown's. 3x6-8

*Workout B*

Squat's. 5x6

Ham curl's. 3x8

Wide grip Pulldown's. 5x6

Seated low cable row. 3x8

Barbell curl. 2x10-12

D/bell curl. 1x failure.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Subbed.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

At the end of last year I decided that I had to do something about being a fat cvnt so joined UK-M for some motivation and advice. I was fortunate enough to be allowed to participate in the following competition:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/164455-official-tale-9-men.html

I did quite well in it and managed to lose quite a bit of weight. Due to family issues over the last couple of months I havent trained anywhere near like i was doing. I've been able to control my diet to a certain degree so havent piled all the weight back on lol!

I have now entered into this against Breeny. Just what I need to get my focus back.

My current stats are:

Age. 30

Height. 6ft

Weight. 13st11lbs

Chest. tbc

Arms. tbc

Waist. 34 inches

Legs. tbc

My Goals are:

I want to continue cutting down to approximately 13st then start trying to define my muscles. Whilst doing this I appreciate that my weight will increase and am quite prepared for it mentally.

My Diet:

Having watched the BBC documentary on Intermittent Fasting I have decided to give this a decent attempt. Offically I will be starting it tomorrow and it will consist of me fasting from 4pm until 12pm the following day (my last food intake was today at 2.30pm). This enables me to have a 4hr eating window of which I aim to consume no more than 600 calories. This will be done for 72hrs every week and will start tomorrow.

The remaining 5 days will consist of healthy eating with maybe one treat meal a week. My food intake will be posted up each day. I will be aiming to have approximately 2000cals on non fasting days.

I will be totally natty.

My Training:

This will consist of lots of cardio to aid my weightloss and also some basic full body workouts. I aim to do cardio 5 times a week and weights 3 times a week.

Once I have got down to my required weight I will then look to change my weight programme so I can hopefully start sculpting!

Photos:

This is what I looked like at the start of the year weighing over 16st:



















This is what I look like today:




























So as you can see, still quite a bit of work to do!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck lads, subbed.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

subbed!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Subbed, good luck lads


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Another competition?!?!?

Good luck fella's, may the force be with you both

Subbed


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Another competition?!?!?
> 
> Good luck fella's, may the force be with you both
> 
> Subbed


Thank you m8, you wanna trade body's so I can win.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck chaps!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

cheers Ken,

I was thinking also at the end of all this we could do an overall best transformation out of all of us, outside of our own comp's like. thoughts on that people.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Let the best man win, good luck lads


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

subbed think i need a comp style ass kicking at the moment like ....... good luck lads


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Read over both of your goals, good look hope you reach them 

Tyriam, have you read the leangains website? Some good gen on there about IF, I have been doing it for a week now and I have to say I defiantly prefer it to 6 meals a day. IF is easier to fit in with my job and the alertness and stuff mentioned in that BBC program seems to be starting to kick im now, defiantly going to try stick with it for a few months.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Read over both of your goals, good look hope you reach them
> 
> Tyriam, have you read the leangains website? Some good gen on there about IF, I have been doing it for a week now and I have to say I defiantly prefer it to 6 meals a day. IF is easier to fit in with my job and the alertness and stuff mentioned in that BBC program seems to be starting to kick im now, defiantly going to try stick with it for a few months.


Yeah I have mate. To be fair I have read loads on it now. Even watched loads on Youtube about it. The concept of it seems quite logical. Only time will tell!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

you look younger than 30 m8 I think, I look fcuking ancient compared to you even tho there's only 3 years difference.

I've also just realised how long this comp is running for , 4 months+ , should be plenty time for us both to make some big changes m8.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Woke up this morning not feeling too hungry or anything. Had a cup of green tea and went to the gym and did the following:

20mins - Weights

30mins - Cross trainer

30mins - static bike

10mins - cool down on treadmill

Felt good to be back in the swing of it! Ive already made a tuna salad for my dinner which will be eaten between 12-4pm.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> you look younger than 30 m8 I think, I look fcuking ancient compared to you even tho there's only 3 years difference.
> 
> I've also just realised how long this comp is running for , 4 months+ , should be plenty time for us both to make some big changes m8.


4months does sound a long time but it flies by mate. Dont forget we are on the run up to xmas now so it will be over before you know it! im sure that if we both stick to it we will make some amazing gains!

im struggling to put an age to your yellow face mate. Its very hard to tell to be honest lol!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah I have mate. To be fair I have read loads on it now. Even watched loads on Youtube about it. The concept of it seems quite logical. Only time will tell!


Yea I watched the fasting twins YouTube vids and they made me decide to try it. I'm defo a fan


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Yea I watched the fasting twins YouTube vids and they made me decide to try it. I'm defo a fan


Their vids are quality lol! Fingers crossed it will work for me!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

just made some updates to my first post regarding training, I'm expecting you lot to pipe up if you see anything wrong with what I'll be doing, any help or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> just made some updates to my first post regarding training, I'm expecting you lot to pipe up if you see anything wrong with what I'll be doing, any help or suggestions would be much appreciated.


well i know fcuk all so wont be able to comment. but i think you will both do well and 4 months is plenty of time to make a big difference x


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well i know fcuk all so wont be able to comment. but i think you will both do well and 4 months is plenty of time to make a big difference x


dumbass

I'll wait it out for Ewen then, he know's what he's on about. :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> dumbass
> 
> I'll wait it out for Ewen then, he know's what he's on about. :thumb:


good plan mate ... x


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks good to me bro


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Subbed, as always good luck fellas will be watching!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

evening fcukers, I have now updated my 1st post with all the required info I think, try not to laugh to hard yeah.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Fcuk all to be laughed at there m8, already looking well!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Dave said:


> Fcuk all to be laughed at there m8, already looking well!


cheers big fella, flattery will get you everywhere. :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Breeny you've got a good base to start with and if you get diet and training in check should hit your goals no problem.

Tyramhall you've already done well and proved you have the dedication so keep going mate.

How often are you going to update with progress pics? Monthly?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Breeny you've got a good base to start with and if you get diet and training in check should hit your goals no problem.
> 
> Tyramhall you've already done well and proved you have the dedication so keep going mate.
> 
> How often are you going to update with progress pics? Monthly?


Cheers bud,

the original idea was just start and then finish pics at the end , but I spose if people want inbetween then they can added to.

Ordering cycle friday, so should be able to get some nice size on I hope, still using your stolen diet.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Good luck to you both and agree with Liam .


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Cheers bud,
> 
> the original idea was just start and then finish pics at the end , but I spose if people want inbetween then they can added to.
> 
> Ordering cycle friday, so should be able to get some nice size on I hope, still using your stolen diet.


What cycle you going for mate? And hope the diet works for you or don't try and blame me!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> What cycle you going for mate? And hope the diet works for you or don't try and blame me!


going to go Test, Deca and Dbol from Vishnu, I heard good thing's bout them, should be a good combo, I was toying with the idea of Masteron but I think it might be a bit to soon in my lifting career for that.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Masteron is quite mild on sides I think and might be a better option than deca if you want to lean up, although others might disagree with that.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

My next cycle is going to be test and tren


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> My next cycle is going to be test and tren


I don't really like the sound of tren m8 tbh, I sleep shyt as it is , so don't need tren in there making it worse for me. The more I read about Mast, the more tempted I am.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Breeny said:


> I don't really like the sound of tren m8 tbh, I sleep shyt as it is , so don't need tren in there making it worse for me. The more I read about Mast, the more tempted I am.


I don't really know a lot about mast. You done many cycles before ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just woke up with my belly proper rumbling lol! Drank 2 pints of ice cold water and it seems to have settled it down.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning lads


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Morning lads


Morning!

Had a busy morning. Got up at 5.30am and went for a 4 mile run. Then headed off to the gym and did the following:

45mins - cross trainer

30mins - bike

15mins - cool down on treadmill

10lengths in the pool

Despite my obvious lack of food i actually feel quite good in myself. I was expecting to have no energy and generally feel quite tired but the opposite is the case.

Ive got a chicken salad ready for my dinner. Luckily im busy at work so it takes my mind off wanting to eat anything!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Morning lads


Morning fella.



tyramhall said:


> Morning!
> 
> Had a busy morning. Got up at 5.30am and went for a 4 mile run. Then headed off to the gym and did the following:
> 
> ...


Fcuk me your keen m8, I see I'm gonna have to put in some graft for this.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Morning fella.
> 
> Fcuk me your keen m8, I see I'm gonna have to put in some graft for this.


Im ready for this mate. Its just what i need and has come at the perfect time.

Chicken salad went down a treat before. Intermittent fasting hasnt been as bad as i was expecting. Still looking forward to eating a few healthy meals tomorrow though!

If i finish work at a decent time i might even try and get a few mile run tonight.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!!

Bit late though 

Good work gents, great weight loss TH since xmas!!

Should be a good competition.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> In!!
> 
> Bit late though
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Sure it will be a great battle!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

all the best with this guys,

Breeny, looks like youve got a solid base there to work with, and tyramhall, from your pics, looks like you have come on leaps and bounds with the weightloss, even since the tale of (12) 9 men :thumb:

keep it up mate!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> all the best with this guys,
> 
> Breeny, looks like youve got a solid base there to work with, and tyramhall, from your pics, looks like you have come on leaps and bounds with the weightloss, even since the tale of (12) 9 men :thumb:
> 
> keep it up mate!


Cheers pal!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good effort on today's workout Tyriam, I'm wanting to start doing around an hour of cardio before work but I like my bed way too much


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Well there's nothing for me to report today, it's a rest day for me, so it's been spent taking the kids out for the day to Chessington world of adventures, where they had a power failure, so we complained bout the queing times and they gave us a free day pass, result there. All in all was a good day though and the kid's are all shattered now so I might actually get some peace and quiet.

I'm lapping up the compliment's gent's so keep em coming, means a lot when someone else tell's you what you are doing is working, so thank's for that, it provide's good motivation for us both.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Well went for a run after work and did just short of 5miles. Due to my energy levels i have decided to do another fasting day so will now be mon, tue and wed each week. Lets see how my body copes!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

By fasting do you mean no food at all on them days or restricted food intake timings ?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> By fasting do you mean no food at all on them days or restricted food intake timings ?


I just had to go back to Paul's 1st post to get that, he means restricted food intake timing's, he's leaving himself a 4 hour window to feed in, thus fasting from 4pm til 12pm the following day. I think.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> I just had to go back to Paul's 1st post to get that, he means restricted food intake timing's, he's leaving himself a 4 hour window to feed in, thus fasting from 4pm til 12pm the following day. I think.


Yeah spot on pal. Plan to have no more than 600cals on intermittent fasting days (mon, tue and wed) and rest of the week will be healthy eating, having approx 2000cals each day.

If i start making good progress i will have a cheat day each month but even then i wont be too bad.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Got a busy day today so not sure what time im going to the gym.

Wish it was light at this time as i go for a 5 mile run! Atleast its not raining!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah spot on pal. Plan to have no more than 600cals on intermittent fasting days (mon, tue and wed) and rest of the week will be healthy eating, having approx 2000cals each day.
> 
> If i start making good progress i will have a cheat day each month but even then i wont be too bad.


I get ya, thought that was what your plan was but when I saw the days mentioned I thought you might have been planning some 24 hour fasts.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> I get ya, thought that was what your plan was but when I saw the days mentioned I thought you might have been planning some 24 hour fasts.


Ive thought about doing a couple of them now and again to spice things up but think for the time being its best to incorporate the eating window to kick start everything.

So far i havent experienced any bad food cravings or bad enough for me to break my fast. No doubt my body is coping perfectly well due to its current levels of fat stores!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think I could cope with this intermittent fasting malarkey. Eating for only 4 hours a day would be a killer as I am constantly hungry. Might be able to do one day a week but 3 in a row? No chance! You've got better willpower than me!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I don't think I could cope with this intermittent fasting malarkey. Eating for only 4 hours a day would be a killer as I am constantly hungry. Might be able to do one day a week but 3 in a row? No chance! You've got better willpower than me!


I'm in agreement there m8, I don't like being hungry at all, but it does show a Milkyesque dedication, think I may have to up my game a lil bit.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> I'm in agreement there m8, I don't like being hungry at all, but it does show a Milkyesque dedication, think I may have to up my game a lil bit.


Lmao! I best look totally different when weve finished this comp!!

The fasting is no where near that bad. I think alot of it is in the mind. Drinking ice cold water seems to work a treat to curb any hunger cravings.

Its weird, ive proper got my buzz back for it now and actually cant wait to get to the gym tonight!

Your going to have to be on top of your game to win this comp lol!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Lmao! I best look totally different when weve finished this comp!!
> 
> The fasting is no where near that bad. I think alot of it is in the mind. Drinking ice cold water seems to work a treat to curb any hunger cravings.
> 
> ...


That's the spirit, I was gonna have the remainder of the week as rest time and start the routine fresh from Monday, but now I think I'm gonna be smashing a few body parts tonight. :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> That's the spirit, I was gonna have the remainder of the week as rest time and start the routine fresh from Monday, but now I think I'm gonna be smashing a few body parts tonight. :thumb:


Its amazing what a bit of competition can do!

I was at a site meeting this morning and the main contractor bought a load of bacon butties for everybody. It was tough saying no lol!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Its amazing what a bit of competition can do!
> 
> I was at a site meeting this morning and the main contractor bought a load of bacon butties for everybody. It was tough saying no lol!


I'm trying to grow so I would've had 2, not the cleanest but hey it's food.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> I'm trying to grow so I would've had 2, not the cleanest but hey it's food.


Haha. If i wasnt fasting i probably would have had one. Suppose i could even have cut the fat off the bacon! Look a bit gay at the meeting tho!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

This is all a bit strange for me, I havn't needed to be competitive in anything really since I left school, and when I read your post's and how determined you are to get where you want to be, I'm like fcuk me I need to lift something then go eat, I'm actually really looking forward to this now.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> What cycle you going for mate? And hope the diet works for you or don't try and blame me!


what stolen diet is this ?? any chance of a insight ?lol


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Daggaz said:


> what stolen diet is this ?? any chance of a insight ?lol


lol I nicked liam's diet from his journal because it was easy for me to follow it, I'll go cut and paste it, lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> This is all a bit strange for me, I havn't needed to be competitive in anything really since I left school, and when I read your post's and how determined you are to get where you want to be, I'm like fcuk me I need to lift something then go eat, I'm actually really looking forward to this now.


Yeah know what you mean mate. I like these comps because i feel compelled to see it through otherwise the journal falls on its ar$e as far as a competition goes. And to be fair if i quit ill look a proper tool!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Actually I won't because my timing's are completely different to his, but it basically revolves around chicken/turkey and rice,and plenty whey shakes, I do eat steak's but not very often , also I'm not a lover of fish so tend not to have that very frequently, so as you can see it's very boring food that get's repeated over and over. Hence why I won't be posting food up on daily basis, it bores me and it will bore you to.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Breeny said:


> Actually I won't because my timing's are completely different to his, but it basically revolves around chicken/turkey and rice,and plenty whey shakes, I do eat steak's but not very often , also I'm not a lover of fish so tend not to have that very frequently, so as you can see it's very boring food that get's repeated over and over. Hence why I won't be posting food up on daily basis, it bores me and it will bore you to.


lol i have -

green tea upon waking

cheese omlete

peanut butter oat cakes

tuna and cous cous

diced steak and chicken with mixed veg

then diced chicken and steak on it own

every day !! and pretty much in that order but when it comes to cheat days i probly blow all my hard work out the window  just wish i was an ecto lol


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Daggaz said:


> lol i have -
> 
> green tea upon waking
> 
> ...


yep it's a very boring regime m8, sometimes for work I ditch the rice and use them mexican bread things, but tbh I think I'd be ok with a few cheats ,Im that skinny I could do with the extra poundage.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

awerigth folks :thumbup1:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been thinking about my weights routines and things over the past few days and after speaking to a few members on here I have decided to start isolating body areas rather than doing full body workouts. From tomorrow my routine will look like this each week:

Monday - Chest and Abs followed by cardio

Tue - Cardio

Wednesday - Back and Shoulders followed by cardio

Thursday - Cardio

Friday - Arms and Legs followed by cardio

Saturday - Cardio

Sunday - Rest day

All comments welcome!

just got back from the gym and dont feel too bad despite lack of food. managed to do the following:

30mins - weights

30mins - rowing machine. I was absolutely goosed after this!

20mins - cross trainer

15mins - static bike to cool down


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

That's a good idea m8, build some good muscle, helps to burn fat faster so I'm told.

Will you be posting exercises done m8.

I shall be training in about 15 mins.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> That's a good idea m8, build some good muscle, helps to burn fat faster so I'm told.
> 
> Will you be posting exercises done m8.
> 
> I shall be training in about 15 mins.


the downside to my gym is that they only have weight machines but im sure they will be ok for the short term


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> the downside to my gym is that they only have weight machines but im sure they will be ok for the short term


Is there a better equipped gym close to you mate? May as well get there and get using the free weights as soon as possible. You want to beat Breeny don't you?!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Is there a better equipped gym close to you mate? May as well get there and get using the free weights as soon as possible. You want to beat Breeny don't you?!


i want to destroy him lol!

seriously though, i probably will have to. only concern is that i have no idea how to use free weights etc... suppose ill just need to man the fvck up and bite the bullet unless somebody close to lancashire wouldnt mind showing me lol!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> i want to destroy him lol!
> 
> seriously though, i probably will have to. only concern is that i have no idea how to use free weights etc... suppose ill just need to man the fvck up and bite the bullet unless somebody close to lancashire wouldnt mind showing me lol!


Where do you live mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Where do you live mate?


Sort him out Liam


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Right I trained had shake that's it done. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breeny said:


> Right I trained had shake that's it done. :lol:


Kenny hacked your account? :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Only joking, here's what I did.

Incline bench 5x6 @ 80/80/85/85/90kg.

Inc D/bell press 3x8 @ 26kg.

D/bell shoulder press 5x6 @ 20kg.

laterals 3x8 @ with cable.

Dips 3xfail @ i do these across bench's as I have no other method at the mo, done with a 20kg plate on legs.

Tri Ext 4x8 @ done these on a reversed incline bench then pull cable overhead, (seen it on a Zack Kahn video) will be pushdown's from next week.

Followed up with a shake, 2 scoops whey , 50g oats, good drizzle of evoo, 400ml of milk. job done.

Edit* Finished with some ab wheel, think I need to firm up the ol gut's.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi guys keep up the good work


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Where do you live mate?


Live in blackburn mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Live in blackburn mate


You poor b4stard! I'll meet up with you in a few weeks if you want?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Fcukin northern monkey's all ganging up on me. Ay oop chook.:laugh:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fck off you southern shandy drinking fairy! You know I was impartial at first but now fck ya, come on Tyramhall!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

You got the southern bit right m8, but I'm a Guinness drinker, can't do shandy it's not good.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> You poor b4stard! I'll meet up with you in a few weeks if you want?


Lol. Give us a shout when your free. Ill obviously come to a gym near you mate.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Breeny said:


> Fcukin northern monkey's all ganging up on me. Ay oop chook.:laugh:


I got your back, us southern fairies gotta stick together


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Lol. Give us a shout when your free. Ill obviously come to a gym near you mate.


You can come my gym mate it's probably 20 mins from yours. A Saturday morning would be best for me mate.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

im from the FAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar north so i will stay impartial :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> You can come my gym mate it's probably 20 mins from yours. A Saturday morning would be best for me mate.


Nice one mate. Hows next sat dinnertime ish?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Nice one mate. Hows next sat dinnertime ish?


Gym closes at 2 mate so 12 would be a good time for me


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Gym closes at 2 mate so 12 would be a good time for me


Nice one mate!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I don't think I could cope with this intermittent fasting malarkey. Eating for only 4 hours a day would be a killer as I am constantly hungry. Might be able to do one day a week but 3 in a row? No chance! You've got better willpower than me!


I was the same till I tried it, haven't looked back since. I run IF 7 days a week with carb cycling and cals at -10% maintenance of training days and - 30% maintenance non training as I'm cutting.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> I was the same till I tried it, haven't looked back since. I run IF 7 days a week with carb cycling and cals at -10% maintenance of training days and - 30% maintenance non training as I'm cutting.


If im honest i think your right. Im sure if i really wanted to i could do 7 days but im going to keep it at 3 days for the time being. I plan in the future to put in some 24hr fast days to mix it up a little. Strangely enough though, today has been the easiest regarding hunger cravings etc!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just done a 5mile run. Loving these early morning runs!

Having breakfast for the first time this week! Gonna have a nice salmon, prawn and tuna omelette.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you not sleep?! Last post in here 02.07 then next 05.40?!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> If im honest i think your right. Im sure if i really wanted to i could do 7 days but im going to keep it at 3 days for the time being. I plan in the future to put in some 24hr fast days to mix it up a little. Strangely enough though, today has been the easiest regarding hunger cravings etc!


The power of willpower is amazing :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Do you not sleep?! Last post in here 02.07 then next 05.40?!


must sleep through the day while we are all oot working


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> must sleep through the day while we are all oot working


Must be mate!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Must be mate!


lol. ive got 2 big design jobs on at the minute so been working through the last few nights trying to get them finished!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

just back from the gym and it was a cardio day. did the following:

15mins warm up on cross teainer

20mins HIIT on exercise bike

10mins cool down on treadmill

actually felt pretty sick after this. feel good now though!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

does ukm run comps like u participated in tryamhall ? like a new year comp for 2013.

going to mexico next year so want to be in the shape of my life lol


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

just munched 5 boiled eggy's (whites only I don't like yolk's) and some toast, was bloody lovely.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Daggaz said:


> does ukm run comps like u participated in tryamhall ? like a new year comp for 2013.
> 
> going to mexico next year so want to be in the shape of my life lol


These are usually organised by a bunch of member's that are willing to participate m8.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Breeny said:


> These are usually organised by a bunch of member's that are willing to participate m8.


deffo need to do sommit like that after xmas (got 4 weeks off :s)


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Breeny said:


> These are usually organised by a bunch of member's that are willing to participate m8.


deffo need to do sommit like that after xmas (got 4 weeks off :s)


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Daggaz said:


> does ukm run comps like u participated in tryamhall ? like a new year comp for 2013.
> 
> going to mexico next year so want to be in the shape of my life lol


Theres normally a few knocking around mate. Im sure there will be a few more mentioned at christmas time!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Theres normally a few knocking around mate. Im sure there will be a few more mentioned at christmas time!


Yea I think around Christmas they will pop back up again.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Or you could start a thread and see if anyone's up for it now, I'm sure people will have goals to achieve or work towards in the run up to xmas/new year.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Just checking in, I got nothing goin on tonight, it's a rest day here.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

im watching the telly but ads are on LOL


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i just shaved every inch of my body if thats entertaining for ya lol i had enough hair to make replicator a wig for his head and chest pmsl !!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i just shaved every inch of my body if thats entertaining for ya lol i had enough hair to make replicator a wig for his head and chest pmsl !!!


dont need any for ma chest its covered


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Good morning people, gonna be leg day today , I hate leg day.:mad:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Good morning people, gonna be leg day today , I hate leg day.:mad:


Try make leg day your diet cheat day too, a mate does that to help get him through. Personally I enjoy leg training day though so I'm lucky


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today was the first weights day of my new schedule and i did all the weight machines that worked my arms and legs. They consisted of 10x3 sets and the final set was until failure. I finished off doing legs and when i got off i was proper dizzy lol. Had to give it 10mins until i started cardio lmao!

Once id recovered i then did:

20mins exercise bike

30mins cross trainer

15mins light jogging on treadmill

Felt fvcked afterwards! Necked my protein drink straight after.

Got back to my office and had a nice tuna salad. Already prepared a chicken salad for early afternoon.

If im upto it later im going to try and squeeze in a 5mile run. Probably be knackered tomorrow! No pain no gain and all that $hite hey!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm p1ssed right off now, fcuking work hasn't paid me wages in, several phone call's and they are adamant it's been done, but it aint showing up. Fcuking dirty scrotes. :cursing:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> I'm p1ssed right off now, fcuking work hasn't paid me wages in, several phone call's and they are adamant it's been done, but it aint showing up. Fcuking dirty scrotes. :cursing:


Thats crap mate. Print off a statement and prove it to them. Atleast you get a monthly wage. Im always chasing clients for non payment of fees. Im even taking somebody to the small claims court ffs!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

let me give you two a tip .. keep the general banter out of this journal as much as possible otherwise it loses sight of your main goal... saying this from experience guys .. use another general journal or thread for your banter and keep this pretty much on topic, Up to you guys of course but it does lose the appeal to some if it turns into the daily gossip column X


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

weekly wage m8, that makes it worse should be easy to keep track of, fcukin retards, I knew I shouldn't of started workin for em.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> let me give you two a tip .. keep the general banter out of this journal as much as possible otherwise it loses sight of your main goal... saying this from experience guys .. use another general journal or thread for your banter and keep this pretty much on topic, Up to you guys of course but it does lose the appeal to some if it turns into the daily gossip column X


x2, i had to spend 10 minutes sifting through all the crap in my joint journal to get the weighst/reps from my last session the week before! that 10 minutes could have made a bit of a difference to my session had i had them right there lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Decided to finish work early and am going for a run.

Then im having a chicken and mushroom omelette for tea!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Completed a 5 mile run tonight and was knackered afterwards.

Then had an omelette for tea followed by a bowl of sugar free jelly!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> x2, i had to spend 10 minutes sifting through all the crap in my joint journal to get the weighst/reps from my last session the week before! that 10 minutes could have made a bit of a difference to my session had i had them right there lol


Dont you have a written journal where ye jot down all as you go as well as on here ??


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Dont you have a written journal where ye jot down all as you go as well as on here ??


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


>


you wont regret it m8 ...............get all & every routine written down and logged ....soon as ive finished an exercise i write down what the reps were because its so easy to forget ( at my age anyway )


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Happy again today with both diet and gym work. Just had some cottage cheese before bed!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Afternoon gent's, I didn't train yesterday, as I was so p1ssed off with work screwing me about I just lost all focus and thought sod it,I can tolerate a lot of sh1t but I absolutely refuse to be fcuked around with money I worked hard to earn. Anyway my head is back in a better place today so I will post a training update a bit later. 

EDIT*

I have also made a little edit to my 1st post regarding training, I've altered the delt raises to rear's as front and sides should be getting plenty work from other exercise's,in effect this should provide balance overall I think. And I've also dropped a few set's off bicep's, a few people have mentioned that I may be doing to much direct arm work, so I'm going to try this for a while and see how it fare's.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today has been my cardio day. Got up at 7am and headed off to the gym for some fasted cardio and did the following:

30mins - cross trainer

20mins - HIIT on bike

10mins - cool down on treadmill

10lengths in the pool

I actually felt knackered after today so thank god its a rest day tomorrow!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Cardio is not something I do a great deal of tbh, my work is on the active side so I've only ever done the odd session. However a fella I know is getting rid of a exercise bike for nothing, no idea if it's any good or not, but I'm sure it will be ok for now to see whether or not I like to ride a bike that goes nowhere.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

EDIT*

I have also made a little edit to my 1st post regarding training, I've altered the delt raises to rear's as front and sides should be getting plenty work from other exercise's,in effect this should provide balance overall I think. And I've also dropped a few set's off bicep's, a few people have mentioned that I may be doing to much direct arm work, so I'm going to try this for a while and see how it fare's.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Cardio is not something I do a great deal of tbh, my work is on the active side so I've only ever done the odd session. However a fella I know is getting rid of a exercise bike for nothing, no idea if it's any good or not, but I'm sure it will be ok for now to see whether or not I like to ride a bike that goes nowhere.


Sounds like a good idea mate. Despite my knee injuries ive always been keen on sports and keeping fit so i really enjoy doing it.

Cant believe im back on intermittent fasting on monday. Its come round quick!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Cardio is not something I do a great deal of tbh, my work is on the active side so I've only ever done the odd session. However a fella I know is getting rid of a exercise bike for nothing, no idea if it's any good or not, but I'm sure it will be ok for now to see whether or not I like to ride a bike that goes nowhere.


me eether I hate it so i just eat less carbs :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Replicator said:


> me eether I hate it so i just eat less carbs :lol:


It's all Milky's fault, how dare he give people the cardio bug, lol. I think I'll do 2 sessions a week for now on tuesday and thursday, that's some kind of exercise all through the week then, and still leave's my weekends for complete rest, I think all in all that will cover me now, and should enable me to give Paul a good run for his money, the next few month's are gonna be interesting. :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> It's all Milky's fault, how dare he give people the cardio bug, lol. I think I'll do 2 sessions a week for now on tuesday and thursday, that's some kind of exercise all through the week then, and still leave's my weekends for complete rest, I think all in all that will cover me now, and should enable me to give Paul a good run for his money, the next few month's are gonna be interesting. :thumb:


Im expecting you to beat me!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Im expecting you to beat me!!


Never say die m8, we all know your a very determined fella, and I have no doubt you wont be making it easy for me. I'm expecting it to be tough seeing as you've already beaten a whole bunch of guy's in the tale of 9 men. :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok I've caught up on yesterday's missed workout, this is also the last session of the program I've been following for 8 weeks, before I move onto the workout's listed on pg1.

Squat 5x6 @ 70/80/90/95/105. Highest I've gone with these for a good while.

Ham curl 3x8 @ 38.75 all sets.

Chins 3x8 @ BW, ended up being 8/6/6/4 tonight.

B.O.R 5x6 @ 56 all sets.

Barbell curl 5x6 @ 27 all sets.

Inc D/bell curl 3x8 @ 12.5 all sets.

and that was that.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

subbed and rated ;-D


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Never say die m8, we all know your a very determined fella, and I have no doubt you wont be making it easy for me. I'm expecting it to be tough seeing as you've already beaten a whole bunch of guy's in the tale of 9 men. :thumb:


Think i just got lucky in the other competition. I think its easier to lose weight rather than bulk up and thats why i think i won. Either way, im sure were both going to achieve some great results!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Think i just got lucky in the other competition. I think its easier to lose weight rather than bulk up and thats why i think i won. Either way, im sure were both going to achieve some great results!


I wanna know how you do it when ya eat three yorkshire puddings!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I wanna know how you do it when ya eat three yorkshire puddings!


Lol. Cant beat yorkshire puddings!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> It's all Milky's fault, how dare he give people the cardio bug, lol. I think I'll do 2 sessions a week for now on tuesday and thursday, that's some kind of exercise all through the week then, and still leave's my weekends for complete rest, I think all in all that will cover me now, and should enable me to give Paul a good run for his money, the next few month's are gonna be interesting. :thumb:


he mabyes gave it it to you LOL but certainly not me Breens ,,not with my chest probs , I couldnt run a mile :crying:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats me done. Diet has been good again today. Had a cracking chicken pasta made by the mrs earlier.

Rest day tomorrow so wont be much to update. Ferling a bit achy, so glad its a rest day!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

I know i am down to have a rest day but i woke up this morning and felt i had to do something, so i have just got back from a 5mile run.

Feel better now lol! Might even sneak an hour tonight on my exercise bike


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Think i just got lucky in the other competition. I think its easier to lose weight rather than bulk up and thats why i think i won. Either way, im sure were both going to achieve some great results!


Deffo !! I think its a piece of pi55 losing WEIGHT but losing FAT and no muscle is a different story


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Morning's people, it's an off day here, so wont be much of anything in here today, I got hold of a couple of decent mirror's a while back, from a m8 that own's a pub, nice size so I'm gonna go hang them in the gym room, and maybe a shelf with some hooks to hang attachment's off. Could do with painting the whole room a decent colour to , will see how it goes.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

With it being bank holiday monday my gym is closed so ive just got back from an 8mile run and done 60mins on my exercise bike.

Its also first day of fasting this week. Havent eaten anything since 4pm last night. Will be having a chicken dalad in my eating window later on this afternoon.

Sounds proper weird but last night i was actually really looking forward to starting the fast this week. Cant explain that!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Both going at it I see, good stuff.

Far FAR too much cardio being done in here, making me feel ill haha


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Dave said:


> Both going at it I see, good stuff.
> 
> Far FAR too much cardio being done in here, making me feel ill haha


Milky's fault entirely m8, should :ban: the cnut.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Training day today although I'm not sure how I'm going to get through it, I seem to be riddled with pain in my dodgy elbow (right) and dodgy wrist (left), I don't want to miss the workout ideally as it's the 1st of the new program, think I may pop some Ibuprofen and just strap em up, see how that go's.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Training day today although I'm not sure how I'm going to get through it, I seem to be riddled with pain in my dodgy elbow (right) and dodgy wrist (left), I don't want to miss the workout ideally as it's the 1st of the new program, think I may pop some Ibuprofen and just strap em up, see how that go's.


Sounds like you should have a few days off 

on a serious note, dont be doing anything daft. Dont want you pulling out due to injury!!!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sounds like you should have a few days off
> 
> on a serious note, dont be doing anything daft. Dont want you pulling out due to injury!!!!


Ha ha, no chance m8, gonna go train now, I'll use some supports ,and if necessary will drop the weight and up the reps, update shortly.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Busy busy lads but hope you are both well


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Right here's my update for today UK-Muscler's.

Decline Bench 5x6 @ 70/75/80/85/90 bit easier than expected tbh given the pain in my wrist and elbow, so will up the top set on Friday.

Incline D/bell Press 3x8 @ 27 all sets

D/bell shoulder press 3x8 @ 20 all sets

Rear delt raise/fly 3x8 @ 12.5 all sets

Bench dips 3xfailure @ 20 plate sitting in lap for these, not ideal but I don't have dipping bars at home yet.

Pushdown's 3x8 @ 25 all sets


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Right here's my update for today UK-Muscler's.
> 
> Decline Bench 5x6 @ 70/75/80/85/90 bit easier than expected tbh given the pain in my wrist and elbow, so will up the top set on Friday.
> 
> ...


Well done mate!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Well done mate!


surprised myself m8 tbh, pain sort of eased off when I started , but it's back now with a vengeance.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> surprised myself m8 tbh, pain sort of eased off when I started , but it's back now with a vengeance.


Happy days pal. I still hope liams offer is there for this sat at his gym. They'll be no stopping me when i start on free weights lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Cardio day at the gym today. Should have been a weights day yesterday but gym was closed. Tempted to do a few weights as i missed out yesterday but now i have a weekly routine i really should stick to it.

Anyway, just had a green tea and am now off on an 8mile run before my gym opens. Cant believe how dark it is now. Winter is defo on its way!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Happy days pal. I still hope liams offer is there for this sat at his gym. They'll be no stopping me when i start on free weights lol!


Yep still on for Saturday mate. Will pm you my number and we can sort out arrangements


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Yep still on for Saturday mate. Will pm you my number and we can sort out arrangements


Good man!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Happy days pal. I still hope liams offer is there for this sat at his gym. They'll be no stopping me when i start on free weights lol!


I reckon doing the free weights, will do wonder's for you m8. Let's hope Liam gives you some punishment.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Yep still on for Saturday mate. Will pm you my number and we can sort out arrangements


Make him squat til his intestine's fall out m8.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Make him squat til his intestine's fall out m8.


I was thinking squats, leg press, extension, lunges. That should make him throw up!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I was thinking squats, leg press, extension, lunges. That should make him throw up!


Throw in calf raises to just for good measure, lol.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Throw in calf raises to just for good measure, lol.


That's only quads mate, there will be high rep calves and leg curls as well!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> That's only quads mate, there will be high rep calves and leg curls as well!


Mwahhahahahaha(evil Laugh) let's see him run 5 miles after that lot. :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Yep still on for Saturday mate. Will pm you my number and we can sort out arrangements


Got your pm mate. What time you thinking of? Ive got to measure a house up on saturday morning but i can be round your area for 12ish.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Mwahhahahahaha(evil Laugh) let's see him run 5 miles after that lot. :thumb:


Lmao! I cant wait!

Today has been a cardio day. Feels like thats all ive been doing! Cant wait for weights tomorrow!

Today ive done:

15mins warm up on rower

20mins HIIT on bike

15mins cool down on treadmill

Had a nice chicken salad and sugar free jelly desert in my eating window. Belly is still rumbling so i just keep drinking ice cold water. Hopefully it will stop soon!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Got your pm mate. What time you thinking of? Ive got to measure a house up on saturday morning but i can be round your area for 12ish.


Lets say 12 so we've got plenty of time there. I'll sort it out with the owner so you don't have to pay


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Lets say 12 so we've got plenty of time there. I'll sort it out with the owner so you don't have to pay


12 is good for me. Dont be daft pal, of course i dont mind paying!! Im just proper chuffed for your time!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> 12 is good for me. Dont be daft pal, of course i dont mind paying!! Im just proper chuffed for your time!


Good to see gents!!

I did this with Flinty, brought me on leap and bounds!!

Enjoy it.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Liam don't forget that bribe I gave ya to destroy Paul so I win yeah:thumb:

OOPS! did I say that out loud,lol.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Liam don't forget that bribe I gave ya to destroy Paul so I win yeah:thumb:
> 
> OOPS! did I say that out loud,lol.


Im proper buzzing about sat now.

Im gonna destroy the gym on sat now lol!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Im proper buzzing about sat now.
> 
> Im gonna destroy the gym on sat now lol!


M8 if your not used to doing a heavy leg session, you'll be walking around like you just got bummed with a 12 incher.lol. Leg day's are evil thing's.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> M8 if your not used to doing a heavy leg session, you'll be walking around like you just bummed with a 12 incher.lol. Leg day's are evil thing's.


I know its gonna be tough as fvck. Im more interested in learning some basic techniques for free weights.

Either way, it will be a top session!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

On a positive note, hunger pains have subsided! At one stage i thought i was going to break my eating window.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Guys , all positivity in here I see :thumbup1:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

A QS and architect coming together. Beautiful, just beautiful


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Hi Guys , all positivity in here I see :thumbup1:


Looks like both our training is going well. Still think he'll take some beating though!

My weightloss is going really well, im already down 5lbs from last week! Hopefully when i start proper weight training i should start seeing a good transformation!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck Paul. I don't envy you at all. I'm predicting vommiting and crying. Good luck, you're gonna need it! Haha


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> A QS and architect coming together. Beautiful, just beautiful


Never knew he was a Q.S. if i ever need a bill of quants doing im hoping he'll do it for mates rates!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Good luck Paul. I don't envy you at all. I'm predicting vommiting and crying. Good luck, you're gonna need it! Haha


I honestly cant wait rob! Proper weights at last!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Never knew he was a Q.S. if i ever need a bill of quants doing im hoping he'll do it for mates rates!


I did a job for a qs once, the bell end! Used pds to work out near on exact cut and fill balance for him. Spent two days doing it. Presented it and the c0ck said it was wrong! He said he worked it out by hand and mine was off. I nearly laughed right at him. Yeah mate you're right, pds is wrong.........


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Looks like both our training is going well. Still think he'll take some beating though!
> 
> My weightloss is going really well, im already down 5lbs from last week! Hopefully when i start proper weight training i should start seeing a good transformation!


Absolutely


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> I did a job for a qs once, the bell end! Used pds to work out near on exact cut and fill balance for him. Spent two days doing it. Presented it and the c0ck said it was wrong! He said he worked it out by hand and mine was off. I nearly laughed right at him. Yeah mate you're right, pds is wrong.........


Lmao. Theres one golden rule the design team should always adhere to:

The architect is always right!!!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Sneaky going's on in here, recruiting trainer's and all sort's, there's only one thing I can do,,,,UP THE DOSE:thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Sneaky going's on in here, recruiting trainer's and all sort's, there's only one thing I can do,,,,UP THE DOSE:thumb:


LOL its you against a TEAM

Yes, up the dose ...and train less (by that I mean take more rest days ) and grow like fvck :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Replicator said:


> LOL its you against a TEAM
> 
> Yes, up the dose ...and train less (by that I mean take more rest days ) and grow like fvck :thumb:


More rest day's ? I only train 3 day's a week now. Routine on pg 1 m8 updated slightly now.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

The Architects always want things that are too expensive! If you want mate what we can do is just run through a session using a load of exercises so you know what you're doing?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> The Architects always want things that are too expensive! If you want mate what we can do is just run through a session using a load of exercises so you know what you're doing?


Architects always over draw / spec things lol!

Id love to go through quite a few exercises but also would love to do quite a few intense exercises just so i know what sort of intensity i need on reps / sets. To be fair, anything you can show me will be a bonus and will be better than what i can read in any magazine or website!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

This is going to sound proper weird but i went to bed at 11.30pm and just couldnt sleep so i got back up to do some free hand sketches for a job thats just started on site. Spent about an hour doing these and by then wasnt in the slightest bit tired. Oddly i decided to do a short run which when i got into the groove of it turned out to be nearly 10 miles lmao!

Gonna try and get my head down now. Got to be up early to measure up a house in the morning.

This whole fitness thing is like an obsession lol!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Architects always over draw / spec things lol!
> 
> Id love to go through quite a few exercises but also would love to do quite a few intense exercises just so i know what sort of intensity i need on reps / sets. To be fair, anything you can show me will be a bonus and will be better than what i can read in any magazine or website!


What we'll do is a session just for you to get to grips of exercises of each muscle group. Then in a few weeks once you've got into the swing of things, we can meet up again and I'll put you through an intense workout.

Saturday we can do

Flat bench

Flyes

Shoulder press

Lateral raises

Bent over rows

Pull ups

Squats

Leg press

Preacher curls

hammer curls

Skull crushers

Dips

Obviously we'll only do a couple of sets on each or we'll be there all night!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> What we'll do is a session just for you to get to grips of exercises of each muscle group. Then in a few weeks once you've got into the swing of things, we can meet up again and I'll put you through an intense workout.
> 
> Saturday we can do
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me mate. Never had a personnal trainer before!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> This is going to sound proper weird but i went to bed at 11.30pm and just couldnt sleep so i got back up to do some free hand sketches for a job thats just started on site. Spent about an hour doing these and by then wasnt in the slightest bit tired. Oddly i decided to do a short run which when i got into the groove of it turned out to be nearly 10 miles lmao!
> 
> Gonna try and get my head down now. Got to be up early to measure up a house in the morning.
> 
> This whole fitness thing is like an obsession lol!


Nutter lol

Rest and grow


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> More rest day's ? I only train 3 day's a week now. Routine on pg 1 m8 updated slightly now.


Forget i said a thing ..............your on course m8 :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Good evening gent's, my training update for today is.

Squats 5x6 @75/85/95/105/115

Ham curls 3x8 @38.75/40/40

Wide G Pulldown 5x6 @ 60/60/65/65/65

Seated cable row's 3x8 @ 65/70/75

Barbell curl 2x10-12 @ 28/28

D/bell curl 1xFail @ 13

increase on all weight from last week, except back exercises which were not logged before tonight. :rockon:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> This is going to sound proper weird but i went to bed at 11.30pm and just couldnt sleep so i got back up to do some free hand sketches for a job thats just started on site. Spent about an hour doing these and by then wasnt in the slightest bit tired. Oddly i decided to do a short run which when i got into the groove of it turned out to be nearly 10 miles lmao!
> 
> Gonna try and get my head down now. Got to be up early to measure up a house in the morning.
> 
> This whole fitness thing is like an obsession lol!


Crazy Mofo m8, have you thought about using sleeping pill's to help you sleep, or them herbal thingy's Nytol and calm's type stuff.

Although with all the cardio you do, and lack of food , I'm surprised you don't sleep all day m8.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Crazy Mofo m8, have you thought about using sleeping pill's to help you sleep, or them herbal thingy's Nytol and calm's type stuff.
> 
> Although with all the cardio you do, and lack of food , I'm surprised you don't sleep all day m8.


I generally sleep pretty well but got alot on at work at the minute and family life is stressing me out so no doubt not helping!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Due to work, i didnt manage to get to the gym until tea time. Did the following:

30mins - weight machines for back and shoulders

25mins - cross trainer

30mins - bike

15mins - treadmill

Had a tuna omelette in my eating window. Looking forward to breakfast tomorrow lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Been for an early morning run. Only did 5 miles as Hamstring felt tight so didnt want to injure it.

Breakfast tasted amazing today, it was only a Seafood omelette but fvck me it was good. Just getting stuff ready for a cardio session at the gym this morning.

Sure im looking thinner in the mirror as well lol!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Been for an early morning run. Only did 5 miles as Hamstring felt tight so didnt want to injure it.
> 
> Breakfast tasted amazing today, it was only a Seafood omelette but fvck me it was good. Just getting stuff ready for a cardio session at the gym this morning.
> 
> Sure im looking thinner in the mirror as well lol!


Tight ham's I reckon you should rest it up for erm, let's see now, bout a month should do it I think. Not that I have an ulterior motive or anything like that m8, just looking out for your wellbeing. :rolleye:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Tight ham's I reckon you should rest it up for erm, let's see now, bout a month should do it I think. Not that I have an ulterior motive or anything like that m8, just looking out for your wellbeing. :rolleye:


Cheers for the concern mate. Really appreciate it! ;o)

Ill tough it out for the time being! Did the following at thr gym today:

30mins - cross trainer

20mins - rower

25mins - bike

10mins - treadmill

Overall a good session. Had a nice chicken salad for dinner and am cooking chicken thighs in a homemade orange sauce for tea tonight. Ill put up a picture later!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SUB'D...ill read the first pages tonight! good on ya lads :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> SUB'D...ill read the first pages tonight! good on ya lads :thumb:


If you get through most of my rubbish it should turn out to be a decent competition lol!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

KEEPING UP WITH THE LATEST


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Check this bad boy out:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Check this bad boy out:


Sorry!!, but all that black fatty looking stuff ..
View attachment 93036


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Sorry!!, but all that black fatty looking stuff ..
> View attachment 93036


90% of the black stuff on top is solid peel from the marmalade. And i gave the skin (best bit) to my bloody dog. Thats dedication lol!

Chicken had absorbed the orange sauce and tasted great! The mash had only skimmed milk and thyme added to it! Overall a nice healthy meal


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks bang on that mate!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tyra give me a bell tomorrow morning. address for the gym is:

On the corner of Manchester Road East and Cleggs Lane (Armitage Avenue), at;

500 Manchester Road East

Little Hulton,

Salford

M38 9NS


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice delivery today, ordered gear tuesday and I got it today, fastest ever for me.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Nice delivery today, ordered gear tuesday and I got it today, fastest ever for me.


What have you got? I'm glad to see that Tyra will not only win this comp in physical appearance but also morally as well as he is not using illegal substances


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Ha Ha, Tyram was aware of my use before we started m8, and what the fcuk are these moral's you talk of :rolleye: , anyway I need drug's cos I have no mentor, so I am therefore just a misguided youth trying to make my way in the world all alone :crying:

Got vishnu testomax m8, and Kratos Mast, never heard of these tho, so will have to suck it and see.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Tyra give me a bell tomorrow morning. address for the gym is:
> 
> On the corner of Manchester Road East and Cleggs Lane (Armitage Avenue), at;
> 
> ...


Will do pal.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> What have you got? I'm glad to see that Tyra will not only win this comp in physical appearance but also morally as well as he is not using illegal substances


To be fair to him he did PM me about it lol!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> To be fair to him he did PM me about it lol!


Don't stick up for the drug cheat! He's worse than Lance Armstrong


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Don't stick up for the drug cheat! He's worse than Lance Armstrong


Lol, what's your cycle again m8, Lance Armstrong has got nothing on me , I got 2 BIG BALLS at the moment, altho I'm sure they'll be small in a few weeks time.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just tribulus and creatine mate :whistling:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Decided to finish early today as ive had a proper stressful week. Just got back from the gym and done the following:

30mins - weight machines for arms and legs

15mins - rower

20mins - HIIT on bike. Was nearly sick again!

10mins - cool down on treadmill

10 lengths in pool

30mins in steam room and sauna

Must admit to feeling a bit knackered today, so am chuffed that i still went to the gym. Just going to rustle up a nice omelette with left overs in the fridge.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice m8, I'm gonna hit x trainer for half hour, with a large stick lol, nah serious I'm gonna do some cardio, wish me luck I may not be back:scared:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Nice m8, I'm gonna hit x trainer for half hour, with a large stick lol, nah serious I'm gonna do some cardio, wish me luck I may not be back:scared:


You'll start to enjoy it soon mate!

Im looking forward to tomorrows session with Liam. If it goes the way i expect it to then no doubt ill be changing gyms to one that has free weights!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> You'll start to enjoy it soon mate!
> 
> Im looking forward to tomorrows session with Liam. If it goes the way i expect it to then no doubt ill be changing gyms to one that has free weights!


you will change gyms to one with free weights! best way to grow is with free weights!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

sorted it out with Liam for tomorrows session at 12pm at his gym. With that in mind and my early start surveying tomorrow im just going to chill tonight. Not even going to go for a run in the morning lol!

Just been trying some old clothes on, and I can easily fit into size 34 jeans now. Feels like the weight is dropping off!

Once I get a proper routine sorted and know what to do on free weights then there will be no stopping me! Ill have that (slightly bigger) fitness model look by the end of this year. If i dont have a truly defined 6 pack i will be propper pi$$ed off!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

The plan is working Liam, so far we got Paul in the gym with weights in, now let's get him drugged up to eyeball's and make a monster. :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> The plan is working Liam, so far we got Paul in the gym with weights in, now let's get him drugged up to eyeball's and make a monster. :thumb:


I was gonna start pushing them on him tomorrow telling him they were special protein shakes you take in syringes


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> The plan is working Liam, so far we got Paul in the gym with weights in, now let's get him drugged up to eyeball's and make a monster. :thumb:





liam0810 said:


> I was gonna start pushing them on him tomorrow telling him they were special protein shakes you take in syringes


i have thought about taking gear and even been in touch with a few people off here but it proper scares the sh!t out of me. The thought of getting gyno freaks me out!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> i have thought about taking gear and even been in touch with a few people off here but it proper scares the sh!t out of me. The thought of getting gyno freaks me out!


You see what happened there,,,,,,,,the ball started rolling,,,,,,,,down a very slippery slope,,,,,,,,lol.

I think you'd great with a set of 34dd's. :rolleye:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> You see what happened there,,,,,,,,the ball started rolling,,,,,,,,down a very slippery slope,,,,,,,,lol.
> 
> I think you'd great with a set of 34dd's. :rolleye:


haha. wont take anything at ll then until after the comp! im gonna make you work for this!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> haha. wont take anything at ll then until after the comp! im gonna make you work for this!!


Yeh but it's already been established I am a drug cheat  , were gonna have to another comp next year when your a dirty roider.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Yeh but it's already been established I am a drug cheat  , were gonna have to another comp next year when your a dirty roider.


have you noticed alot of gains taking gear? just dont think i have the balls lol


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> have you noticed alot of gains taking gear? just dont think i have the balls lol


I started training properly about 12 month's ago now, Iirc I was around the 11st mark, so I'm up a stone and a half and a little less fat, Altho I must admit my 1st proper dosed cycle was not planned very well.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> I started training properly about 12 month's ago now, Iirc I was around the 11st mark, so I'm up a stone and a half and a little less fat, Altho I must admit my 1st proper dosed cycle was not planned very well.


ill do more research into it but if i do decide to do it, it wont be till next year at the earliest. Id like to lose upto 1st then start sculpting.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Bit late in the thread, but I'm subbed too


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Bit late in the thread, but I'm subbed too


Welcome aboard!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Katy said:


> Bit late in the thread, but I'm subbed too


Nice to have you here.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Welcome aboard!





Breeny said:


> Nice to have you here.


Cheers lads. I think that these competetive journals are a great idea. I'm too chicken to do one!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> ill do more research into it but if i do decide to do it, it wont be till next year at the earliest. Id like to lose upto 1st then start sculpting.


Definitely do m8, other than some jokey post's, I would never encourage you or anyone to use any kind of drug.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

TODAY'S UPDATE.

Decline bench 5x6 @ 75/80/85/90/95. up again from last week, pleased how this is improving.

Inc D/bell press 3x8 @27/27/27 no change.

D/bell shoulder press 3x8 @ 21/21/21 up 1kg.

Rear delt raise 3x8 @ 12.5/12.5/12.5 no change.

Bench dips 3 x fail @ done with a 20kg plate in lap.

Pushdown's 3x8 @ 25/25/25 no change.

Shake downed, gotta shower and stick needle in my butt.:eek:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Mornin person's, how the devil are you.

So stuck a pin in my ass last night, and today I have absolutely no pip whatsoever, hope that's a good sign, read a load of post's saying the Vishnu gear was pain free, does have a weird smell tho, decided to chuck 250mg deca that I had sitting around into the mix aswell to aid my poor joints, I know this isn't a quick fix but it will do for now. So cycle now looks like this. 600/500/250 of test/mast/deca.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Mornin person's, how the devil are you.
> 
> So stuck a pin in my ass last night, and today I have absolutely no pip whatsoever, hope that's a good sign, read a load of post's saying the Vishnu gear was pain free, does have a weird smell tho, decided to chuck 250mg deca that I had sitting around into the mix aswell to aid my poor joints, I know this isn't a quick fix but it will do for now. So cycle now looks like this. 600/500/250 of test/mast/deca.


Used Vishnu test e myself and its completely pip free


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got back from a gym session with Liam. Top geezer, spent 1.5hrs showing me loads of stuff to do with weights at his gym in salford. Sorted it out so i didnt have to even pay a guest fee. I owe you one mate!

Just need to learn what all the different exercises are called!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Just got back from a gym session with Liam. Top geezer, spent 1.5hrs showing me loads of stuff to do with weights at his gym in salford. Sorted it out so i didnt have to even pay a guest fee. I owe you one mate!
> 
> Just need to learn what all the different exercises are called!


Enjoyed it mate and like I said get sorted at a gym up your way and I'll come up one Saturday and beast you on legs!

Send me your email address mate and I'll sen you what we did and a few other exercises you might like.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Right seeing as you 2 have ganged up on me, I've recruited someone to plan my cycles, he goes by the name of TS23, reckons I'll be about 40 stone ripped by end of next week. :rolleye:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Right seeing as you 2 have ganged up on me, I've recruited someone to plan my cycles, he goes by the name of TS23, reckons I'll be about 40 stone ripped by end of next week. :rolleye:


 :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Right seeing as you 2 have ganged up on me, I've recruited someone to plan my cycles, he goes by the name of TS23, reckons I'll be about 40 stone ripped by end of next week. :rolleye:


As you are taking it so seriously i best hurry up and join a proper gym on monday!

Once ive lost a few more pounds i best get a proper diet sorted!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

After yesterdays session doing squats and lunges for the first ever time my ar$e is killing lol. I assume this is what it feels like to be bummed!

Im having a rest day today so am off to check out a couple of proper gyms today!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> After yesterdays session doing squats and lunges for the first ever time my ar$e is killing lol. I assume this is what it feels like to be bummed!
> 
> Im having a rest day today so am off to check out a couple of proper gyms today!


Ha ha mate you only did one set of lunges and two sets of squats and light as well! Wait till you do a proper session! Get to those gyms I found, they look pretty decent


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Ha ha mate you only did one set of lunges and two sets of squats and light as well! Wait till you do a proper session! Get to those gyms I found, they look pretty decent


I know mate. Everybody has got to start somewhere tho lol! No pain no gain and all that!

Im off to look at colloseum gym later. Already handed in notice to my current gym.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I know mate. Everybody has got to start somewhere tho lol! No pain no gain and all that!
> 
> Im off to look at colloseum gym later. Already handed in notice to my current gym.


Very true mate. Also remember from next week you're starting on

2g test ew

1g tren ew

150mg oxys ed

40ius insulin ed

20ius GH ed

You'll be massive in no time and that southern fairy won't have a chance


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Very true mate. Also remember from next week you're starting on
> 
> 2g test ew
> 
> ...


Yeah cheers for sorting out that gear so quickly!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

lol VVanker, I nearly negged you for making me spill me coffee down my chin.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah cheers for sorting out that gear so quickly!


Whoa whoa whoa you make me sound like a drug dealer. You mean I "recommended" them to you haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> lol VVanker, I nearly negged you for making me spill me coffee down my chin.


Coffee? I bet it wasn't manly like a black coffee, I bet it was something like a vanilla latte


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Coffee? I bet it wasn't manly like a black coffee, I bet it was something like a vanilla latte


Nah m8 I don't do posh coffee.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

On a serious note, whatever is causing the pain in my wrist is getting worse by the day, so bad now that movement of the wrist is restricted and hurt's like a b1tch, can actually see a lump there now, I'm gonna have to get it looked at properly sometime soon.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> On a serious note, whatever is causing the pain in my wrist is getting worse by the day, so bad now that movement of the wrist is restricted and hurt's like a b1tch, can actually see a lump there now, I'm gonna have to get it looked at properly sometime soon.


Doesnt sound too good mate. Go and see a doctor this week. Best bet is give it a few days off and see if it helps it.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Doesnt sound too good mate. Go and see a doctor this week. Best bet is give it a few days off and see if it helps it.


I think it's gone beyond just rest m8, I've had it a long time, used to come and go , now it's permanent, going to get medical advice tomorrow and see if I can get it fixed.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> I think it's gone beyond just rest m8, I've had it a long time, used to come and go , now it's permanent, going to get medical advice tomorrow and see if I can get it fixed.


Fair do's mate. Hope they sort it for you


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just on my way to my new gym this morning. With Liams help he has come up with a new weekly routine. Im not too fussed on how much i can lift as i want to get my form right first of all. As soon as im lifting a consistent weight i will post up numbers. I will also try and incorporate cardio after each session.

Ill still be doing my intermittent fasting to help shift a little bit more weight but once im happy with my weight i will then change my diet to maximise workouts.

Monday - chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

Tuesday - legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups any grip 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Friday - shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Cool, looks like you have a plan, that looks like a lot of work, Liam's tryin to kill you I think. 

Been To the Doc's this morning about my wrist, and I've now got to go and get some x-ray's done to see what's going on inside. Not impressed at all, the first thing the Doc done was grab my hand and rotate it, pain was fcuking horrendous, then he say's to me "hmm, that's a bit crunchy" and I'm like your fcuking telling me man. :cursing:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Cool, looks like you have a plan, that looks like a lot of work, Liam's tryin to kill you I think.
> 
> Been To the Doc's this morning about my wrist, and I've now got to go and get some x-ray's done to see what's going on inside. Not impressed at all, the first thing the Doc done was grab my hand and rotate it, pain was fcuking horrendous, then he say's to me "hmm, that's a bit crunchy" and I'm like your fcuking telling me man. :cursing:


It might be a lot of work but lets see how Paul gets on the next few weeks, if he's struggling we can drop the volume.

On the wrist, even though i dont like you i hope its nothing serious as i dont want you using this as an excuse for when Paul whoops you :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

What you mean you don't like me? that's not what all them pm's you been sending say. :whistling:

And I plan on continuing in the comp until I physically cannot, I think it will result in surgery to correct it, but with the NHS it will take ages anyway, so the comp should be finished by then with any luck, but we shall see.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

If we are gonna bring up my private messages what about yours where you told me that the only reason you joined this site was to stare at topless men posing?!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

X-ray's done , need to wait 7-10 days now for result to get back.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

had a top workout today. stuck to the plan and did the following:

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

can already feel my chest aching so no doubt will be killing tomorrow. a few of the lads came over talking to me asking what my goals were etc... so got more advice!

even managed to do the following cardio afterwards:

20mins - exercise bike

20mins - cross trainer

15mins - treadmill

had a protein shake afterwards and have got a nice chicken salad for dinner.

looking forward to tomorrows session now!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> X-ray's done , need to wait 7-10 days now for result to get back.


atleast you are getting it sorted. do you reckon you have chipped a bone?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> atleast you are getting it sorted. do you reckon you have chipped a bone?


No idea m8 tbh, I thought it might be carpal tunnel, but it does feel like there's something in there, Doc's say possibly a bony spur, wont know for sure til result's are back m8.

It could be worse I spose, at least I can still use it for now, just with restricted movement and supported.

On a plus note, my tennis elbow has eased off considerably, which is nice.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> No idea m8 tbh, I thought it might be carpal tunnel, but it does feel like there's something in there, Doc's say possibly a bony spur, wont know for sure til result's are back m8.
> 
> It could be worse I spose, at least I can still use it for now, just with restricted movement and supported.
> 
> On a plus note, my tennis elbow has eased off considerably, which is nice.


sounds like you need to man the fvck up to me lol!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

SIR, YES SIR.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

after the weekend and this morning ive proper got the bug. im so tempted to finish work early this afetrnoon and get back to the gym lol!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

It is addictive m8, I found that when I could actually see differences in myself, it got worse and made me want to push for more. I really wouldn't want to stop training now, I feel like I'm on a roll.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> after the weekend and this morning ive proper got the bug. im so tempted to finish work early this afetrnoon and get back to the gym lol!


Don't overdo it mate or you'll be fcked!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Don't overdo it mate or you'll be fcked!


Yeah i know mate, just got the urge to go again lol!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

just made me some protein bar's with the recipe from this thread:http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shakes-bars-snacks-recipes/192743-omfg-ive-just-died-gone-heaven-protein-bar.html

In fridge now , ready shortly.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> just made me some protein bar's with the recipe from this thread:http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shakes-bars-snacks-recipes/192743-omfg-ive-just-died-gone-heaven-protein-bar.html
> 
> In fridge now , ready shortly.


They do sound good mate. What flavour you gone with?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi guys hope you are both well


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> They do sound good mate. What flavour you gone with?


Done chocolate m8, they're very nice , need to change the chocolate coating tho or just not put it on, it's a bit rich for me.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Done chocolate m8, they're very nice , need to change the chocolate coating tho or just not put it on, it's a bit rich for me.


Sound nice mate. If you ever make too many send some my way. In fact best not, you'll probably spike them with rat poison or something!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Can tell ive had a good workout today. My whole chest area is tender which no doubt means will be sore tomorrow. Ill still be going to the gym though.

Do you guys do anything to try and prevent muscle soreness? God that sounds proper gay dont it! Its not Breeny that needs to man up, its fvcking me lol!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Don't overdo it mate or you'll be fcked!


Bump Liam


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Can tell ive had a good workout today. My whole chest area is tender which no doubt means will be sore tomorrow. Ill still be going to the gym though.
> 
> Do you guys do anything to try and prevent muscle soreness? God that sounds proper gay dont it! Its not Breeny that needs to man up, its fvcking me lol!


The best way to ease muscle soreness is to go to your local male only sauna. They give great rub downs there.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Can tell ive had a good workout today. My whole chest area is tender which no doubt means will be sore tomorrow. Ill still be going to the gym though.
> 
> Do you guys do anything to try and prevent muscle soreness? God that sounds proper gay dont it! Its not Breeny that needs to man up, its fvcking me lol!


That's all part of the process m8, once your used to lifting weight it does ease off.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I go away for a week and I come back and have loads to read lol.

Good to see you still at it though  will catch up on the thread tomorrow when I have more time


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

TRAINING UPDATE.

Squats 5x6 @95/100/105/110/115

Ham curls 3x8 @40/40/40

Wide grip pulldown 5x6 @65/65/65/65/65

Seated cable row 3x8 @70/75/75

Barbell curl 2x10-12 @28 struggled with these tonight due to wrist pain.

D/bell curl 1 x fail @ 13 managed around 12 reps per arm here also in pain

Bit of a weird workout tonight , have made progress but I just could not seem to get my head in the right place, Hopefully a good rest before wednesday's session will sort me out.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

got tho the gym early this morning. not only was my chest stiff as fvck i could still feel my legs from saturday lol!

todays workout was as follows:

Tuesday - legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

by the end of it ill admit i felt proper light headed and dizzy. the lunges and squats are an absolute killer. the other ones are manageable but these two are shockers. i know for a fact my legs and buttocks are gonna kill again tomorrow so i did some cardio afterwards in the hope that it may help the stiffness tomorrow. did the following afterwards:

15mins - bike

10mins - cross trainer

15mins - walking on treadmill

overall quite a poor effort on the cardio but it was all i could manage. felt exhausted after weights. i could have done alot more cardio if i had time to wait around and recover but i couldnt as i had to get to work.

today my appetite has gone through the roof. cant stop thinking about food. this is probably down to my new training regime. despite the mad cravings im still following my IF. I have just tucked into a sea food pasta which was spot on. glad its my last day this week of Intermittent fasting tomorrow!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Sound's like your enjoying the changes m8. I hate training leg's with a passion, I only do it bcos I know the benefit's, but I still hate it.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Sound's like your enjoying the changes m8. I hate training leg's with a passion, I only do it bcos I know the benefit's, but I still hate it.


wouldnt say i enjoyed legs today lol. enjoying the fact that now im at a proper gym hopefully ill start seeing some decent results to go with my dedication!

hows the wrist?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> wouldnt say i enjoyed legs today lol. enjoying the fact that now im at a proper gym hopefully ill start seeing some decent results to go with my dedication!
> 
> hows the wrist?


It's actually not as bad as yesterday, I'm aware of pain in the area but it has receded to dull ache, which is ok I guess, today is a non lifting day so I can rest it up, going to have a blast on the x trainer shortly and maybe a little ab work as I don't work ab's directly.

I think result's will come very fast for you now with your new routine, are you changing the way you eat as well.?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> It's actually not as bad as yesterday, I'm aware of pain in the area but it has receded to dull ache, which is ok I guess, today is a non lifting day so I can rest it up, going to have a blast on the x trainer shortly and maybe a little ab work as I don't work ab's directly.
> 
> I think result's will come very fast for you now with your new routine, are you changing the way you eat as well.?


not changed the way i eat just yet. my plan is to lose upto another stone then get on a proper diet.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

30 mins on x trainer done, and some ab work done today, turned into a sweaty mess.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I HATE loungers Tyriam, I'm sure my body can't do them right they always feel awkward, on the flip side I love squats


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> I HATE loungers Tyriam, I'm sure my body can't do them right they always feel awkward, on the flip side I love squats


Im still buzzing being in a proper gym at the minute. I dont mind lunges but im sure i must look like a kn0b doing them!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> 30 mins on x trainer done, and some ab work done today, turned into a sweaty mess.


Your doing well mate so far.

Forgot to say that im going to cornwall this friday until tuesday next week so im giving you a clear advantage now as i wont be able to train properly. If im honest, ive decided to proper chill on holiday and will be eating and even drinking lol. My daughter is coming though so it wont be a pi$$ up holiday though. Ill do well to pull the lost time back!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> got tho the gym early this morning. not only was my chest stiff as fvck i could still feel my legs from saturday lol!
> 
> todays workout was as follows:
> 
> ...


You did well to manage that amount of cardio after that session. I did a similar session a few weeks ago and then had to do 30mins HIIT on the treadmill, I nearly fell off 4 or 5 times coz my legs kept giving way!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Im still buzzing being in a proper gym at the minute. I dont mind lunges but im sure i must look like a kn0b doing them!


You might look a kn0b but get anyone in there doing them with you and they'll know what killers they are


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> You did well to manage that amount of cardio after that session. I did a similar session a few weeks ago and then had to do 30mins HIIT on the treadmill, I nearly fell off 4 or 5 times coz my legs kept giving way!


I didnt want to do the cardio but felt i needed to. It wasnt intense cardio like normal, just a moderate effort. My legs are getting stiff already!

No chance did i feel upto doing HIIT after that lot!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Sound's like your enjoying the changes m8. I hate training leg's with a passion, I only do it bcos I know the benefit's, but I still hate it.


Its the day I dont look forward too ......and hate them but like them at the same time ..only other BB's will understand what i mean by that statement LOL


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Sound's like your enjoying the changes m8. I hate training leg's with a passion, I only do it bcos I know the benefit's, but I still hate it.


Its the day I dont look forward too ......and hate them but like them at the same time ..only other BB's will understand what i mean by that statement LOL


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today is my rest day. Its also my last day of IF this week.

My legs are really stiff today. Gonna attempt a run later to try and loosen them up.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Morning chaps and chapess's, lifting day for me today so will post an update later on. Also I've had a good think about my cycle, and I've decided to stop it as of now, I've only had one pin so far so will not bother with a pct, my reasoning for this is because should the Doc's decide I need surgery to repair my wrist, I feel the gear would be wasted whilst out of action healing. I should have x-ray results back middle of next week, so will know more then, but for now I shall be reverting back to a natty scum.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Morning chaps and chapess's, lifting day for me today so will post an update later on. Also I've had a good think about my cycle, and I've decided to stop it as of now, I've only had one pin so far so will not bother with a pct, my reasoning for this is because should the Doc's decide I need surgery to repair my wrist, I feel the gear would be wasted whilst out of action healing. I should have x-ray results back middle of next week, so will know more then, but for now I shall be reverting back to a natty scum.


Bit rich referring to yourself as natty though lol!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Bit rich referring to yourself as natty though lol!


OK temporarily natty.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Breeny said:


> Morning chaps and chapess's, lifting day for me today so will post an update later on. Also I've had a good think about my cycle, and I've decided to stop it as of now, I've only had one pin so far so will not bother with a pct, my reasoning for this is because should the Doc's decide I need surgery to repair my wrist, I feel the gear would be wasted whilst out of action healing. I should have x-ray results back middle of next week, so will know more then, but for now I shall be reverting back to a natty scum.


What exactly happened to your wrist fella?

But yeah, i think you're doing the right thing in holding of until at least the x-rays and get a proper diagnosis.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> What exactly happened to your wrist fella?
> 
> But yeah, i think you're doing the right thing in holding of until at least the x-rays and get a proper diagnosis.


I think it's job related myself, I used to drill a hell of a lot at work, (cavity wall insulation), that's my thought's anyway, Doc think's it's a bone spur and I have no idea what causes those.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

just wait and see 'breens ..good call


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Not really much to update. Not had any hunger issues today which is good.

Went for a 5mile run before to loosen up my legs and overall not bad. Was able to average just over 8minute miles.

Looking forward to the gym tomorrow but more importantly i cant wait for my seafood omelette tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

TRAINING UPDATE.

Decline bench 5x6 @ 75/80/85/95/95 top 2 sets at 95 this week.

Incline D/bell press 3x8/9/9 @ 27/27/27 couple extra reps here so increase in weight next week.

D/bell shoulder press 3x8 @ 21/21/21

Rear delt raise 3x8 @ 12.5/12.5/12.5

Bench dips 3xfail @20/20/20 plate resting in lap for these

Pushdown's 5x6 @ 25/25/25/25/25

and that's that, necking a shake now.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

as im going to cornwall on holiday tomorrow ive had to get up early to go to work to finish off some paperwork and stuff. with this in mind i got up even earlier and went to the gym. did the foloowing:

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups any grip 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

30mins - cross trainer

20mins - bike

15mins - treadmill

felt pretty good. probably had something to do with the fact i was looking forward to a seafood omelette straight afterwards! went down a treat!

just hope i dont un-do all this hardwork whilst on holiday!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Today is my rest day. Its also my last day of IF this week.
> 
> My legs are really stiff today. Gonna attempt a run later to try and loosen them up.


Sorry if you've mentioned this earlier in the thread, but what IF are you doing?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Sorry if you've mentioned this earlier in the thread, but what IF are you doing?


im currently doing intermittent fasting from 5pm sunday night to Breakfast time on Thursday mornings. Each day I have a 4hr eating window normally between 12-4pm ish. I only consume low calorie meals. seems to be working as im now easily in old size jeans!

how are you today? get a good nights sleep last night?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> Sorry if you've mentioned this earlier in the thread, but what IF are you doing?


Sorry to go a little Off Topic, do you have any gen on if the IF sub forum is happening Katy ?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> as im going to cornwall on holiday tomorrow ive had to get up early to go to work to finish off some paperwork and stuff. with this in mind i got up even earlier and went to the gym. did the foloowing:
> 
> Thursday - back and biceps
> 
> ...


where in Cornwall you going m8, I used to live down there a while back.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> where in Cornwall you going m8, I used to live down there a while back.


ive always gone there as a kid. love the place, would love to move down there. staying just outside of crantock village near newquay. forecast is looking good as well! might even try and get in some early morning beach sprints! that would be hardcore lol!

hows the wrist today? is it your [email protected] hand cos if so bet you are gutted lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> im currently doing intermittent fasting from 5pm sunday night to Breakfast time on Thursday mornings. Each day I have a 4hr eating window normally between 12-4pm ish. I only consume low calorie meals. seems to be working as im now easily in old size jeans!
> 
> how are you today? get a good nights sleep last night?


How many calories do you think you're consuming during your eating window? Is this something that you're doing on a weekly basis?

Glad it's working by the way 

I manged about 4 hours undisturbed sleep after the first half being hell again :crying: However, I feel significantly better today thanks and can see myself back on the bike tomorrow  Can't bloody wait! :bounce:



Marrsy86 said:


> Sorry to go a little Off Topic, do you have any gen on if the IF sub forum is happening Katy ?


Yep, just asked Lorian and he said he'll sort the sub-forum forum out in a minute! Whether he does or not is a different matter though! :laugh:



tyramhall said:


> ive always gone there as a kid. love the place, would love to move down there. staying just outside of crantock village near newquay. forecast is looking good as well! might even try and get in some early morning beach sprints! that would be hardcore lol!
> 
> hows the wrist today? is it your [email protected] hand cos if so bet you are gutted lol!


Ooo, you coming to Cornwall! You won't be too far from me actually!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I used to live in Redruth m8, My Mum lives in Porthtowan and my sister is in Truro, it was nice living there but there was sod all work, so came back to surrey.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> How many calories do you think you're consuming during your eating window? Is this something that you're doing on a weekly basis?
> 
> Glad it's working by the way
> 
> ...


Im trying to makesure that i only have about 500cals. Its easier than what people think. If i put my mind to it im sure i could do it for a few weeks if i had to. Been doing it 2-3 weeks now.

Yeah im down your neck of the woods tomorrow. I think it would be a nice gesture if you made tea one night for me. As im eating proper portions now im good for anything, apart from apple pie lol!

Glad you are feeling better. Dont do too much too soon though!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> I used to live in Redruth m8, My Mum lives in Porthtowan and my sister is in Truro, it was nice living there but there was sod all work, so came back to surrey.


I think in my line of work id be ok. Couldnt see there being much difference than lancashire. My problem arises due to my daughter. She has a really rare condition and we take her to manchester childrens hospital for monthly checkups etc... Considering its the NHS the hospital have been brilliant especially when shes been really ill and because we are familiar with the endocrine nurses and doctors we dont feel comfortable taking her to another hospital etc..


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Im trying to makesure that i only have about 500cals. Its easier than what people think. If i put my mind to it im sure i could do it for a few weeks if i had to. Been doing it 2-3 weeks now.
> 
> Yeah im down your neck of the woods tomorrow. I think it would be a nice gesture if you made tea one night for me. As im eating proper portions now im good for anything, apart from apple pie lol!
> 
> Glad you are feeling better. Dont do too much too soon though!


I do it for 2 days and just split 500kacls across that time. I couldn't do it for more than 2 days a weel though I don't think. I'm doing it for longevity and neurological preservation though as opposed to weight loss.

You'd still have to travel 45 mins to where I am if you want me to cook dinner! :laugh: What shall it be? Steak?

I'll go easy tomorrow...it's more about just getting back into the swing of things really.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I do it for 2 days and just split 500kacls across that time. I couldn't do it for more than 2 days a weel though I don't think. I'm doing it for longevity and neurological preservation though as opposed to weight loss.
> 
> You'd still have to travel 45 mins to where I am if you want me to cook dinner! :laugh: What shall it be? Steak?
> 
> I'll go easy tomorrow...it's more about just getting back into the swing of things really.


I did loads of research on it and i think the reason most people wont even try it is for fear of starving lol! As well as doing it for weightliss i too also do it for the cleansing element. Either way, after doing it for a few weeks im still here!

45mins isnt that far! Fillet steak cooked blue with a stilton sauce would go down a treat!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I did loads of research on it and i think the reason most people wont even try it is for fear of starving lol! As well as doing it for weightliss i too also do it for the cleansing element. Either way, after doing it for a few weeks im still here!
> 
> 45mins isnt that far! Fillet steak cooked blue with a stilton sauce would go down a treat!


Ah yeah, stilton sauce! Made with cream and brandy!

Yeah I think that some people fear the hunger but it really isn't that bad and if it means that I'll live a longer and healthier life then it's a no brainer IMO.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ah yeah, stilton sauce! Made with cream and brandy!
> 
> Yeah I think that some people fear the hunger but it really isn't that bad and if it means that I'll live a longer and healthier life then it's a no brainer IMO.


Mmm sounds nice!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

i don't know much about IF but i always find I only start getting hungry after I've had my first meal of the day. I could easily make it to midday i think without eating, but then once i start I'll be hungry for the rest of the day.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> i don't know much about IF but i always find I only start getting hungry after I've had my first meal of the day. I could easily make it to midday i think without eating, but then once i start I'll be hungry for the rest of the day.


Its honestly quite easy mate. Drinking plenty of water helps keep hunger back. I find the first day of each week the hardest but get through that and its fine.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> i don't know much about IF but i always find I only start getting hungry after I've had my first meal of the day. I could easily make it to midday i think without eating, but then once i start I'll be hungry for the rest of the day.


I suppose it kicks your digestive system into action which makes you feel hungry. Could you not eat at night instead?

Or you could always do IF where you don't eat at all during the fast?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hey guys hope yer both well


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Evening donkey lover's, how ya diddling, non lifting day for me today, but I did do 30 mins x trainer and some ab work. The x trainer is getting easier now, I don't feel like my insides are going to fall out anymore, still a big sweaty mess tho. :clap:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Ive had a good day today. Workout went well this morning, got all my work finished before tomorrows holiday and got all last minute things sorted out.

Had this for tea:










Not looking forward to getting up at 3am for the drive down but cant wait to get there!

Night all!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Have a good time m8, make sure you eat loads of junk food and drink gallons of beer. I promise I wont train til you get back. :whistling:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Have a good time m8, make sure you eat loads of junk food and drink gallons of beer. I promise I wont train til you get back. :whistling:


In that case mate i will do!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

So far so good with the weather. Was greeted by blue skies yesterday and today! Had a great day on crantock beach yesterday and were in newquay today.

Had this for tea last night:










Suppose its kind of like the atkins diet lol!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

you ever seen what they put in them sausages Tyra :whistling: :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> you ever seen what they put in them sausages Tyra :whistling: :lol:


I have mate and despite all the hoofs and tail etc... i still eat them lol! Were even having another bbq tonight lol!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> you ever seen what they put in them sausages Tyra :whistling: :lol:


lol Rep you are really p1ssing on his happy time arent you pmsl !!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> lol Rep you are really p1ssing on his happy time arent you pmsl !!!


I was thinking the same lmao!!

Im ptoper chilled tonight, bbq is on the go and im having a nice glass of wine lol! In all honesty though, despite the wine, diet has been pretty good considering!

Is it weird to be looking forward to the gym on wednesday?????


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> I was thinking the same lmao!!
> 
> Im ptoper chilled tonight, bbq is on the go and im having a nice glass of wine lol! In all honesty though, despite the wine, diet has been pretty good considering!
> 
> Is it weird to be looking forward to the gym on wednesday?????


why only wednesday mate ??? what about rest of week


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> why only wednesday mate ??? what about rest of week


Dont get back until tuesday night. Mrs wouldnt be happy if i fvcked off for a gym session newquay lol!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Dont get back until tuesday night. Mes wouldnt be happy if i fvcked off for a gym session newquay lol!


ahh i see mate, well enjoy bro !! i will be drooling over your dinner lol !!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ahh i see mate, well enjoy bro !! i will be drooling over your dinner lol !!!


It was quality mate. Just chilling watching the sunset over newquay lol!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi guys ...just poppin in to say hello


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> hi guys ...just poppin in to say hello


and spit on tyrms fcukin sausages again pmsl !!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> lol Rep you are really p1ssing on his happy time arent you pmsl !!!


Just trying to keep him healthy LOL


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Just trying to keep him healthy LOL


All help much appreciated!

Had a great day today. Been in a place called dairyland. My daughter loved it. Girlfriend made us a packed lunch so today has been good diet wise.

Picture below is in the pig shed. No rubbish in their sausages lol!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL nice pic bro .. daughter is cute as a button lol must have her mums good looks though X


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> All help much appreciated!
> 
> Had a great day today. Been in a place called dairyland. My daughter loved it. Girlfriend made us a packed lunch so today has been good diet wise.
> 
> Picture below is in the pig shed. No rubbish in their sausages lol!


Went a similar place the other week with Lou and her nephews. I wasn't looking forward to it and I think I loved it more than the kids coz I was stroking all the animals and getting to hold some of the owls and falcons they had.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Went a similar place the other week with Lou and her nephews. I wasn't looking forward to it and I think I loved it more than the kids coz I was stroking all the animals and getting to hold some of the owls and falcons they had.


yeah have you now been allowed back around animals mate after your little animal injuction order for raping that donkey on skegness sand dunes :whistling:


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck lads!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> LOL nice pic bro .. daughter is cute as a button lol must have her mums good looks though X


Cheeky cvnt! Ive never been shy of offers!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Nice pic man!

Didn't recognise you without the sombrero lol

Daughter is gorgeous


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yeah have you now been allowed back around animals mate after your little animal injuction order for raping that donkey on skegness sand dunes :whistling:


Yep finally able to go near them. There was a llama that I'm sure kept giving me the eye the little flirt. Might nip back there this week and see if she's up for it. If not I heard the alpaca is quite easy


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Yep finally able to go near them. There was a llama that I'm sure kept giving me the eye the little flirt. Might nip back there this week and see if she's up for it. If not I heard the alpaca is quite easy


Yep, test has kicked in:lol:

Have fun though


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

My daughter annabella decided to wake up at 6am this morning so off we went for a walk. What started off as a 10min walk actually turned into 1.5hrs. Thats my cardio sorted today! Just devoured a seafood omelette. So far so good with diet and exercise!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Yep, test has kicked in:lol:
> 
> Have fun though


Massively mate!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Morning people, I'm feeling a bit sh1tty lately tbh, not ill or anything like that, still training and actually gained a little weight over last couple weeks, pain in my wrist is almost non existent now which is nice, but I just seem to be having strange thought's, like why the fcuk am I doing all this, dont seem to be able to get my head around it, and start thinking I'm just wasting my time.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Morning people, I'm feeling a bit sh1tty lately tbh, not ill or anything like that, still training and actually gained a little weight over last couple weeks, pain in my wrist is almost non existent now which is nice, but I just seem to be having strange thought's, like why the fcuk am I doing all this, dont seem to be able to get my head around it, and start thinking I'm just wasting my time.


I think a lot on here will admit that they have had doubts before about why they train. You've got to think about if you are getting any positives out of this and if they are outweighing the negatives. Personally I don't know what I would do without training as it keeps me sane and helps me to relax. If I feel in a sh1tty mood I can go to the gym and workout and take out some of my anger on the weights. I love looking in the mirror and seeing the changes I'm making to my body. I love going out and looking around and realizing I don't look like the regular guy (not saying I'm massive but I'm bigger than the average lad). It gives me confidence in myself as well. there are a few negatives like when I go out with mates, they give me sh1t for not wanting to get leathered with them all the time and sometimes that gets to me, its sometimes hard to go out for food and find something I can eat, I become obsessed with the training and find myself boring people constantly about it and also it's a very selfish sport as well. Saying that I hope I keep training till the day I die as its what helps keep me happy and sane.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Morning people, I'm feeling a bit sh1tty lately tbh, not ill or anything like that, still training and actually gained a little weight over last couple weeks, pain in my wrist is almost non existent now which is nice, but I just seem to be having strange thought's, like why the fcuk am I doing all this, dont seem to be able to get my head around it, and start thinking I'm just wasting my time.


Its only short term mate. In my last competition from new year i had thoughts like that. One week i gained weight even though i worked my ar$e off. I decided to have a few days off and got the buzz back.

Either way mate, dont quit. You'll feel worse if you do!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> I think a lot on here will admit that they have had doubts before about why they train. You've got to think about if you are getting any positives out of this and if they are outweighing the negatives. Personally I don't know what I would do without training as it keeps me sane and helps me to relax. If I feel in a sh1tty mood I can go to the gym and workout and take out some of my anger on the weights. I love looking in the mirror and seeing the changes I'm making to my body. I love going out and looking around and realizing I don't look like the regular guy (not saying I'm massive but I'm bigger than the average lad). It gives me confidence in myself as well. there are a few negatives like when I go out with mates, they give me sh1t for not wanting to get leathered with them all the time and sometimes that gets to me, its sometimes hard to go out for food and find something I can eat, I become obsessed with the training and find myself boring people constantly about it and also it's a very selfish sport as well. Saying that I hope I keep training till the day I die as its what helps keep me happy and sane.


Its not specifically about the size iether ............its just being in a better shape than the regular guy .

Training till you die ..me too .............not long to go LOL


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got back from cornwall. Drive back wasnt too bad. Just need to pick up my dog now.

Cant wait to get to the gym tomorrow morning!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Evening folk's.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Evening folk's.


glad to see you back mate! thought you were doing a JennyJen on me!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> glad to see you back mate! thought you were doing a JennyJen on me!


Thank you m8.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Thank you m8.


you feeling better now mate? hope my PM helped talk you back!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> you feeling better now mate? hope my PM helped talk you back!


Yeah I'm ok m8, just in a bit of a funk for no real reason, I've gained weight and am noticing some little changes, so I must be doing something right, just seem to have lost my head, no idea why.

And the offer of sexual favours in the PM definitely helped.lol.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Yeah I'm ok m8, just in a bit of a funk for no real reason, I've gained weight and am noticing some little changes, so I must be doing something right, just seem to have lost my head, no idea why.
> 
> And the offer of sexual favours in the PM definitely helped.lol.


 mg:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Yeah I'm ok m8, just in a bit of a funk for no real reason, I've gained weight and am noticing some little changes, so I must be doing something right, just seem to have lost my head, no idea why.
> 
> And the offer of sexual favours in the PM definitely helped.lol.


Nice one. Hope the picture helped as well!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just chilling out tonight. Feel totally refreshed and ready to hit training hard tomorrow. Just had a salmon, tuna salad with coleslaw and potato salad. Went down a treat!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I've atken a sleepy pill, and i'm going to pass out in bout 3 secs flat, I'm outta here. Hopefully back to my normal self after a good rest. Night guy's


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Just chilling out tonight. Feel totally refreshed and ready to hit training hard tomorrow. Just had a salmon, tuna salad with coleslaw and potato salad. Went down a treat!


That's a hell of a lot of fish!! :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> I've atken a sleepy pill, and i'm going to pass out in bout 3 secs flat, I'm outta here. Hopefully back to my normal self after a good rest. Night guy's


hey breeny sort it bro. get your head in the game . no time to be fcukin about having doubts. your doing well. just have faith an patience bro. new year eill soon be here . im going to make you all look like 9 year old girls lol.. x much love brothers


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Going off my new workout programme today is meant to be a rest day. As this is my first day back in the gym after my holiday i decided to do mondays programme which was:

Monday - chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

20mins - bike

20mins - cross trainer

15mins - treadmill

Man does it feel good to be back! My full programme and diet routine will recommence on monday as normal.

Followed session in the gym with a protein shake. Got a chicken salad for dinner.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> That's a hell of a lot of fish!! :laugh:


Tuna is meant to be brain food, not that i need it lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Tuna is meant to be brain food, not that i need it lol!


Ha ha. Actually, oily fish is more of a 'brain food'. It's just that given that I'm only on 1200kcals and am fasting today so even less, it looked like 3 times the fish I eat. Looks yummy though! I'm starving! I have an apple to look forward to until 7pm :crying:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha. Actually, oily fish is more of a 'brain food'. It's just that given that I'm only on 1200kcals and am fasting today so even less, it looked like 3 times the fish I eat. Looks yummy though! I'm starving! I have an apple to look forward to until 7pm :crying:


Haha. How are you finding the fasting? Ill be back on it on monday for 3 days.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Haha. How are you finding the fasting? Ill be back on it on monday for 3 days.


I think I do mine differently to you. I to 2 days a week on 500kcals. I've only done it once because not long after I relapsed (maybe it was a trigger :laugh but it was fine and I defaintely lost weight, unless it was water weight. Although given my low carbs in general anyway I doubt it. It's ok at the moment. I am hungry but I'm filling up on herbal teas and work is a useful distraction. Looking forward to dinner though.

The last time I did it I didn't go bonkers with food afterwards. Which is actually in keeping with research findings; people don't seem to make up for the reduction in calories the days before.

How about you? How have you been finding it?

Lorian's showing me how to create new sections in a sec so we should have the IF section up shortly


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I think I do mine differently to you. I to 2 days a week on 500kcals. I've only done it once because not long after I relapsed (maybe it was a trigger :laugh but it was fine and I defaintely lost weight, unless it was water weight. Although given my low carbs in general anyway I doubt it. It's ok at the moment. I am hungry but I'm filling up on herbal teas and work is a useful distraction. Looking forward to dinner though.
> 
> The last time I did it I didn't go bonkers with food afterwards. Which is actually in keeping with research findings; people don't seem to make up for the reduction in calories the days before.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are doing well on it. I do believe its far easier than peoples initial thoughts and reactions. I find that when i wake up on thrsday having done IF for 3 days i could easily not eat breakfast and carry on still. I do sometimes get hunger pangs but these are easily sorted out. I find drinking lots of water helps stop them.

Once you setup the IF section it will be interesting to read other peoples experiences like ours.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sounds like you are doing well on it. I do believe its far easier than peoples initial thoughts and reactions. I find that when i wake up on thrsday having done IF for 3 days i could easily not eat breakfast and carry on still. I do sometimes get hunger pangs but these are easily sorted out. I find drinking lots of water helps stop them.
> 
> Once you setup the IF section it will be interesting to read other peoples experiences like ours.


That's similar to when I had an eating disorder actually. I was just never hungry! Bit weird. Some people also describe feelings of euphoria which I used to get and I had during my last fast. Yeah herbal teas are what I use to help...I prefer that to cold water because I'm cold when fasting!

Lorian's having lunch (I'm jealous! :laugh but whee he's back I'll add the IF section


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> That's similar to when I had an eating disorder actually. I was just never hungry! Bit weird. Some people also describe feelings of euphoria which I used to get and I had during my last fast. Yeah herbal teas are what I use to help...I prefer that to cold water because I'm cold when fasting!
> 
> Lorian's having lunch (I'm jealous! :laugh but whee he's back I'll add the IF section


I find i feel a little sluggish on the first day but after that i feel really good. Its an interesting concept which i am sure more and more people will look into and try. The health benefits alone make it worthwhile!

Any news on the UK-M IF section yet???


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I find i feel a little sluggish on the first day but after that i feel really good. Its an interesting concept which i am sure more and more people will look into and try. The health benefits alone make it worthwhile!
> 
> Any news on the UK-M IF section yet???


I surprisingly have quite a bit of energy. I've alert today and gotten through a lot of work. Just having my apple and apples have never tasted so good! Health benefits are why I'm doing it...especially given all the damage I must have done over the years!

The IF section is now up  :

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/intermittent-fasting/


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I surprisingly have quite a bit of energy. I've alert today and gotten through a lot of work. Just having my apple and apples have never tasted so good! Health benefits are why I'm doing it...especially given all the damage I must have done over the years!
> 
> The IF section is now up  :
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/intermittent-fasting/


Ill have a look over it later. Is it going to be used as a journal type area or more information / questions?

Either way, im sure it will be beneficial.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Ill have a look over it later. Is it going to be used as a journal type area or more information / questions?
> 
> Either way, im sure it will be beneficial.


It's for information. Lorian and I have just discussed it and think that all journals should be in the journal section. If people had IF journals in the IF section then people could argue that steroid cycle journals should be in the steroids section, and the same with 'losing weight' journals and so on


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> It's for information. Lorian and I have just discussed it and think that all journals should be in the journal section. If people had IF journals in the IF section then people could argue that steroid cycle journals should be in the steroids section, and the same with 'losing weight' journals and so on


Good point!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> I've atken a sleepy pill, and i'm going to pass out in bout 3 secs flat, I'm outta here. Hopefully back to my normal self after a good rest. Night guy's


How you feeling today mate?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey fcucker's , I'm back and fighting fit, had a wicked sleep last night, and feel tip top today, glad about that. Also had my result's back for x-ray's and they are normal, so god only know's what's going on in my wrist (vvankers cramp maybe) but anyway it was good new's so I can move on with the original plan, the pin has already been done and I'm now raring to go again. I havn't followed my usual routine this week at all, just kind of doing a mash up of high volume stuff for a bit of change, food is still going well altho it is boring as fcuk. I'm going to carry on for now as per, and in new year re-assess and maybe look into getting a mentor is a possibility, I like the idea of it, cost's permitting ofc.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like i have my work cut out now, especially when you get a mentor in! Im chuffed you see my dedication and northern monkey grit as a threat lol!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Breeny said:


> Hey fcucker's , I'm back and fighting fit, had a wicked sleep last night, and feel tip top today, glad about that. Also had my result's back for x-ray's and they are normal, so god only know's what's going on in my wrist (vvankers cramp maybe) but anyway it was good new's so I can move on with the original plan, the pin has already been done and I'm now raring to go again. I havn't followed my usual routine this week at all, just kind of doing a mash up of high volume stuff for a bit of change, food is still going well altho it is boring as fcuk. I'm going to carry on for now as per, and in new year re-assess and maybe look into getting a mentor is a possibility, I like the idea of it, cost's permitting ofc.


Welcome back sir, thought we'd lost you for a minute, phew! :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sounds like i have my work cut out now, especially when you get a mentor in! Im chuffed you see my dedication and northern monkey grit as a threat lol!


That made me chuckle m8.:laugh:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Welcome back sir, thought we'd lost you for a minute, phew! :thumb:


No chance m8, just had a head fcuk is all, as Liam said most of us here will probably have em at some point and start to question our goal's and method's etc, I'm just glad it did not last long.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Breeny said:


> No chance m8, just had a head fcuk is all, as Liam said most of us here will probably have em at some point and start to question our goal's and method's etc, I'm just glad it did not last long.


Oh without a doubt mate. I regularly get those "why the fvck am i bothering?" moments but i just have to dig in and crack on, then i'm fine.

Usually happens when it's been stressful at work and i've had a sh!te day.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Feeling a bit run down this morning. Got to the gym early and did:

legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

Nice protein shake afterwards followed by a chicken and ham omelette. Hopefully im starting to lose my holiday weight. Looking better in the mirror now and jeans feel looser. Hopefully wont be long until im starting my new diet to help with the slight bulking and body sculpting.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today has been a long day. Feel knackered and run down. Think im coming down with a cold or something so just topped up on vitamin tablets etc...

Girlfriend had made this for when i just got back in:










Grilled sausages, creamy mash and honey roasted parsnips. Parsnips were slightly overdone but still tasted great lol!

Defo worked its magic!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Today has been a long day. Feel knackered and run down. Think im coming down with a cold or something so just topped up on vitamin tablets etc...
> 
> Girlfriend had made this for when i just got back in:
> 
> ...


No gravy? Criminal!!

Get lots of vit C in ya  Also, when you exercise your immune system is temporarily supressed, giving a virus an advantage so if you are ill perhaps have a rest in order to have a swift recovery.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> No gravy? Criminal!!
> 
> Get lots of vit C in ya  Also, when you exercise your immune system is temporarily supressed, giving a virus an advantage so if you are ill perhaps have a rest in order to have a swift recovery.


No gravy on purpose, as we didnt have any in lol!

Might have a rest day tomorrow as first 2 days back in the gym have been intense.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> No gravy on purpose, as we didnt have any in lol!
> 
> Might have a rest day tomorrow as first 2 days back in the gym have been intense.


:no: no gravy makes me sad. Whenever I make some when doing a roast I make extra and put it in the freezer because I simply love homeade gravy...I could drink it!

I think that's a good idea...if you're feeling run down and could potentially be coming down with something you'll speed up recovery by resting


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Today has been a long day. Feel knackered and run down. Think im coming down with a cold or something so just topped up on vitamin tablets etc...
> 
> Girlfriend had made this for when i just got back in:
> 
> ...


you seen what they put in them sausages Tyra ,,,dogs cats rats adn all
View attachment 94421


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Today has been a long day. Feel knackered and run down. Think im coming down with a cold or something so just topped up on vitamin tablets etc...
> 
> Girlfriend had made this for when i just got back in:
> 
> ...


Dinner looks nice fella, when I'm invited round for tea I want double tho. With a load of gravy on it to.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Dinner looks nice fella, when I'm invited round for tea I want double tho. With a load of gravy on it to.


Ill tell the mrs to sort the gravy out mate when you come round!

How you getting on? Feeling back to normal yet??

- - - Updated - - -



Replicator said:


> you seen what they put in them sausages Tyra ,,,dogs cats rats adn all
> View attachment 94421


Never had rat intentinally. Tastes nice tho!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm all good again now thank's m8, been doing some high volume stuff this week just for a change, back to usual routine next week.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just replied to 2posts on here and it multi quoted them lol!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> I'm all good again now thank's m8, been doing some high volume stuff this week just for a change, back to usual routine next week.


Glad to hear it! I need somebody to push me!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> :no: no gravy makes me sad. Whenever I make some when doing a roast I make extra and put it in the freezer because I simply love homeade gravy...I could drink it!
> 
> I think that's a good idea...if you're feeling run down and could potentially be coming down with something you'll speed up recovery by resting


Think you are right. Gonna get a bath and an early night.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Glad to hear it! I need somebody to push me!


I'll come up in a few weeks mate and push you, probably 1st Saturday in October


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I'll come up in a few weeks mate and push you, probably 1st Saturday in October


Sounds good mate!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Cough Cough,,HOMOS,,Cough Cough:rolleyes:

I feel all left out on my own down here. :crying:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Breeny said:


> Cough Cough,,HOMOS,,Cough Cough:rolleyes:
> 
> I feel all left out on my own down here. :crying:


Panic over, i'm here now mate

- - - Updated - - -



Breeny said:


> Cough Cough,,HOMOS,,Cough Cough:rolleyes:
> 
> I feel all left out on my own down here. :crying:


Panic over, i'm here now mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Glad to hear it! I need somebody to push me!



View attachment 94482
GO TO IT MAN !!!!!!!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Afternoon gent's, half hour on x trainer today, sweaty mess again, weighed in this morning post sh1t at 12st11lb, thing's are moving in the right direction so I'm a happy bunny now, I have absolutely no doubt in my mind now that I will hit the 13st plus target I set for myself at the start, in fact I may have to come up with a new target. 

Hmm, this post is way to chirpy compared to the beginning of the week, gonna go look at the wife and see if that will bring me back down to earth.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Afternoon gent's, half hour on x trainer today, sweaty mess again, weighed in this morning post sh1t at 12st11lb, thing's are moving in the right direction so I'm a happy bunny now, I have absolutely no doubt in my mind now that I will hit the 13st plus target I set for myself at the start, in fact I may have to come up with a new target.
> 
> Hmm, this post is way to chirpy compared to the beginning of the week, gonna go look at the wife and see if that will bring me back down to earth.


Your poor wife! mg:

Congrats on the weight! It does sound like you'll need a new target.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Afternoon gent's, half hour on x trainer today, sweaty mess again, weighed in this morning post sh1t at 12st11lb, thing's are moving in the right direction so I'm a happy bunny now, I have absolutely no doubt in my mind now that I will hit the 13st plus target I set for myself at the start, in fact I may have to come up with a new target.
> 
> Hmm, this post is way to chirpy compared to the beginning of the week, gonna go look at the wife and see if that will bring me back down to earth.


Chuffed for you mate. Well done!

Well i woke up this morning throwing my guts up. Think i might be resting tomorrow as well!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Chuffed for you mate. Well done!
> 
> Well i woke up this morning throwing my guts up. Think i might be resting tomorrow as well!


Oh m8, any idea what's wrong , bug or just eat something funny.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Think its a bug mate. Hopefully will pass soon! Cant be giving you any advantage lol!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Stop moanin you pair and get training :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Not eaten all day so quickly rustled up a chicken and turkey stirfry with a bit of egg fried rice:










Tasted great but couldnt stomach much of the rice.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Here you go chap's, thought I'd be brave and share the first pic I had taken when I started out on this journey, excuse the rather dodgy pose I had no idea what I was doing, If you look carefully I think you can see ribs.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Not eaten all day so quickly rustled up a chicken and turkey stirfry with a bit of egg fried rice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats better :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Here you go chap's, thought I'd be brave and share the first pic I had taken when I started out on this journey, excuse the rather dodgy pose I had no idea what I was doing, If you look carefully I think you can see ribs.
> 
> View attachment 94517


yes them are ribs LOL


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Not eaten all day so quickly rustled up a chicken and turkey stirfry with a bit of egg fried rice:
> 
> Tasted great but couldnt stomach much of the rice.


You know, I've noticed with your pictures that you rarely have much colour in your meals. Where are the veggies mr? You're missing out on some important nutrients.

(sorry to sound like a nagging mum :laugh


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Katy said:


> You know, I've noticed with your pictures that you rarely have much colour in your meals. Where are the veggies mr? You're missing out on some important nutrients.
> 
> (sorry to sound like a nagging mum :laugh


True though katester !!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> True though katester !!!!


I say it how I see it  It's just that my plate is always filled with green and other colours so the contrast seems really stark to me. But then I do eat more veggies than most I think.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Katy said:


> I say it how I see it  It's just that my plate is always filled with green and other colours so the contrast seems really stark to me. But then I do eat more veggies than most I think.


im eating quite a lot of green veg per day at minute too over 400 grams , if i didnt i doubt i would ever need the loo amongst other benefits lol...

lots of people have the beige diet it seems but there is no need to be so one track minded with it. colours in your foods are great indication of balanced nutrients and things, could also save a fortune on vitamins and supplements !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I hate veg of all kind's, used to eat it all as a kid but for some reason ever since my teens I won't touch them,same with cheese. So I have to supplement with multi's, I'm probably still lacking in some micro nutrient's tho, but I'm alive and well so sod it.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

morning guys

remember and get your daily fruit and veg in now ...................come on breeny get then brussels down yer neck :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MMMMMM Brussels , my favourite !!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Replicator said:


> morning guys
> 
> remember and get your daily fruit and veg in now ...................come on breeny get then brussels down yer neck :lol:


You can fcuk right off Dad :blowme: . I have no problems with fruit I love it all except raspberries, but I just can't be eating veggies at all, must be some kind of psychological thing, they go in my mouth and I gag instantly, and don't get me started on cheese FFS, the smell of melted cheese is insta puke for me, If the family has a pizza I go into another room it's that bad for me.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> You can fcuk right off Dad :blowme: . I have no problems with fruit I love it all except raspberries, but I just can't be eating veggies at all, must be some kind of psychological thing, they go in my mouth and I gag instantly, and don't get me started on cheese FFS, the smell of melted cheese is insta puke for me, If the family has a pizza I go into another room it's that bad for me.


 :lol: So!! melted cheese on brussells is out then :whistling:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Replicator said:


> :lol: So!! melted cheese on brussells is out then :whistling:


EEEWWWWWW, I would rather lick the inside of my toilet bowl m8.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> EEEWWWWWW, I would rather lick the inside of my toilet bowl m8.



View attachment 94600


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> im eating quite a lot of green veg per day at minute too over 400 grams , if i didnt i doubt i would ever need the loo amongst other benefits lol...
> 
> lots of people have the beige diet it seems but there is no need to be so one track minded with it. colours in your foods are great indication of balanced nutrients and things, could also save a fortune on vitamins and supplements !!!


Same here. Because I'm only having 1200 kcals a day I've taken out all carbs from cereals etc and get it all from veg. I want to still have a plate full of food so if I pile it up with veg I still get a big meal but fewer calories.

I think that some people think that you have to have veggies as they come but you can do all sorts with them and bung in lots of flavours. I love roasted mediterranean veg with sage and oregano, roasted courgette, mashed sweet potato with spinach and garlic etc. I'm also really into my salads with tonnes of leafy lettuce, cucumber, celery etc which wouldn't be so nice if it wasn't for my homemade dressing 

There are sooo many people in the 'beige' diet. I've really noticed it on this forum. There seems t be a preoccupation with getting the protein in without much thought of the veggies we need.



Breeny said:


> I hate veg of all kind's, used to eat it all as a kid but for some reason ever since my teens I won't touch them,same with cheese. So I have to supplement with multi's, I'm probably still lacking in some micro nutrient's tho, but I'm alive and well so sod it.


Thing is, multi vits won't offer antioxidants, various antiaging properties, fibre etc. There's a lot more to veg than just vitamins. I appreciate that if you gag then that's a big hurdle to overcome, but people can overcome it.

Anyway, I'm sounding like the forum mum now! :laugh: 'eat your veg or no tv!' :nono:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm off to go sit in the naughty corner now :crying:

Wonder if I can liquidise veg and inject it instead. :wacko:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought i was eating enough veg but now its been mentioned maybe you do have a point lol!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Missus just got in from the Bingo, and made me a stir-fry, top girl she is.

Also I've noticed since I fixed my food intake and spread it out properly, I'm bloody starving a few hours after eating. Is this my metabolism getting used to regular feeds?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Missus just got in from the Bingo, and made me a stir-fry, top girl she is.
> 
> Also I've noticed since I fixed my food intake and spread it out properly, I'm bloody starving a few hours after eating. Is this my metabolism getting used to regular feeds?


iether that or youve got worms :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> I'm off to go sit in the naughty corner now :crying:
> 
> Wonder if I can liquidise veg and inject it instead. :wacko:


Ha ha. You could maye try homemade vegetable soup? Or even chicken soup with veggies in?



tyramhall said:


> I thought i was eating enough veg but now its been mentioned maybe you do have a point lol!


If you look back at your meals can you say that you eat at least 5 portions of vegetables a day (excluding white potato)? By the way, 5 is what's recommended in the UK but it's higher in other EU countries. I think it's 7 in France?



Breeny said:


> Missus just got in from the Bingo, and made me a stir-fry, top girl she is.
> 
> Also I've noticed since I fixed my food intake and spread it out properly, I'm bloody starving a few hours after eating. Is this my metabolism getting used to regular feeds?


Yeah I get hungry now that I eat regularly.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha. You could maye try homemade vegetable soup? Or even chicken soup with veggies in?
> 
> If you look back at your meals can you say that you eat at least 5 portions of vegetables a day (excluding white potato)? By the way, 5 is what's recommended in the UK but it's higher in other EU countries. I think it's 7 in France?
> 
> Yeah I get hungry now that I eat regularly.


Just looked back over some pics and its a big resounding NO lol! Ill start eating more veg now!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Within reason, it seems ive been doing the atkins diet all year lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Within reason, it seems ive been doing the atkins diet all year lol!


Ha ha. I hope you're cholesterol is ok? I find that salads with things really boosts my veggie intake. I have a massive amount of spinach and other leafy greens with every meal and often add cucumber, celery, chopped pepper and sometimes grated carrot. A meal doesn't look right to me now if there's no green.

If I feel like I've been sloppy with getting the veg in I have a home made stir fry with finely sliced courgette & carrot, peppers, mange tout, bean sprouts, sping onion, chopped pak choi & sliced muschrooms. Along with some meat; my favourite is beef. For sauce I add equal measures of oyster sauce, sweet chilli sauce and light soya sauce.

It's one of my favourite meals and is packed with veggies and protein 

Just a suggestion


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi guys , flying visit to say Hello LOL


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

evening guy's. today's update and the realisation of a mistake I made.

Squat's 5x6 @ 100/105/110/115/120 up from 115.

Ham curl's 3 x8 @ 40/40/40 no improvement here.

Wide grip pulldown's 5x6 @ 65/65/65/67.5/67.5 small improvement here.

Seated cable row's 3x8 @ 75/75/75 will up this next time round.

Barbell curl's 2 x10-12 @ 30 (37.5 with bar added)

D/bell curl's 2x 10-12 @ 13 (15.5 with bar added)

And that leaves me to explain my mistake or complete idiocy whichever you wish to call it, I noticed I have not been adding the bar weight on the curl's because I am a ****. And I've been doing it since day one like a tool. Anyway all will be added correctly from tonight.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

G nite guys


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Applogies everyone for not checking in over the last couple of days. Had a family emergency crop up again but thankfully everything has settled down. Ive just been proper drained with it all.

Now things are back to normal, ill be back in the gym later!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Applogies everyone for not checking in over the last couple of days. Had a family emergency crop up again but thankfully everything has settled down. Ive just been proper drained with it all.
> 
> Now things are back to normal, ill be back in the gym later!


I hope everything's ok now 

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry if I've missed the post explaining this but how will guys decide who wins this competition?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I hope everything's ok now
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Sorry if I've missed the post explaining this but how will guys decide who wins this competition?


yeah she seems back to normal thank god!

regarding judging, i assume we will ask a few people off here. no doubt you will be one of them!

(just dont forget that offer of free drawings lol!)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> yeah she seems back to normal thank god!
> 
> regarding judging, i assume we will ask a few people off here. no doubt you will be one of them!
> 
> (just dont forget that offer of free drawings lol!)


Yeah I thought it might have been ragrding your daughter. Hope she feels better now hun 

Ha ha, I'll bear that in mind  Don't feel you need ask me to be part of it though. It's just nice to see a competition have such a positive impact in two people achieving their goals. I'm too much of whimp to do similar.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Yeah I thought it might have been ragrding your daughter. Hope she feels better now hun
> 
> Ha ha, I'll bear that in mind  Don't feel you need ask me to be part of it though. It's just nice to see a competition have such a positive impact in two people achieving their goals. I'm too much of whimp to do similar.


yeah she is thanks. bit scary this time to be honest, but got through it in the end!

im sure breeny will agree with you being a judge as you have an input in our journal! you are anything but a whimp. with what you have told me there is no chance id be here today!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> yeah she is thanks. bit scary this time to be honest, but got through it in the end!
> 
> im sure breeny will agree with you being a judge as you have an input in our journal! you are anything but a whimp. with what you have told me there is no chance id be here today!


Thanks hun  I'm back fighting 

I can't imagine that past few days must have been like for you. It must be so emotionally and physically draining. Glad things are ok at the moment now though


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thanks hun  I'm back fighting
> 
> I can't imagine that past few days must have been like for you. It must be so emotionally and physically draining. Glad things are ok at the moment now though


its obvious you are a fighter!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> its obvious you are a fighter!


Awww :blush:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Awww :blush:


Your comments about my veg intake got me thinking. Clearly its lacking in my diet so with this in mind ive just purchased one of these bad boys:










Also just popped to morrisons and stocked my fridge with veg ready to make some home made soup:










Just on way to the gym now!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Welcome back m8, glad everything's ok with your little one, nothing worse than poorly kids I think, they are so helpless the little mites.

Also with you back I might be able to come out of the naughty corner, Katy told me off for not eating me greens lol.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Welcome back m8, glad everything's ok with your little one, nothing worse than poorly kids I think, they are so helpless the little mites.
> 
> Also with you back I might be able to come out of the naughty corner, Katy told me off for not eating me greens lol.


Cheers mate.

Yeah she did go all mother hen on us but in a cute way which was nice!! She defo had a point though!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Your comments about my veg intake got me thinking. Clearly its lacking in my diet so with this in mind ive just purchased one of these bad boys:
> 
> Also just popped to morrisons and stocked my fridge with veg ready to make some home made soup:
> 
> Just on way to the gym now!


Awesome! I have a hand held blender for the same reason. I'm so pleased that you've taken on board what I said 



Breeny said:


> Welcome back m8, glad everything's ok with your little one, nothing worse than poorly kids I think, they are so helpless the little mites.
> 
> Also with you back I might be able to come out of the naughty corner, Katy told me off for not eating me greens lol.


Ha ha...and are you eating your greens now? Hmmm?



tyramhall said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Yeah she did go all mother hen on us but in a cute way which was nice!! She defo had a point though!


Mother hen indeed :laugh: I just care about you kids  Want you to grow into big strong boys!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow I haven't been called a kid in like 20 summin years, your my new best friend :thumb:

but you can keep the greens, or pass em on to Paul.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Now everything has settled down i was back in the gym following my routine:

Tuesday - legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

Didnt manage any cardio but still happy to be back.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Wow I haven't been called a kid in like 20 summin years, your my new best friend :thumb:
> 
> but you can keep the greens, or pass em on to Paul.


Damn, my mother henness hasn't done the trick! :laugh:



tyramhall said:


> Now everything has settled down i was back in the gym following my routine:
> 
> Tuesday - legs
> 
> ...


You do seem to have an amazing ability to get right back on track. Some people would just feel exhausted and use it as an exucse to sit on their **** and eat junk but you're right back in there! Well done :clap:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Damn, my mother henness hasn't done the trick! :laugh:
> 
> You do seem to have an amazing ability to get right back on track. Some people would just feel exhausted and use it as an exucse to sit on their **** and eat junk but you're right back in there! Well done :clap:


Mother henness worked on me lol!

I just keep thinking how gutted i will be if i havent got a 6 pack by christmas lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Im stepping my game up now breeny. Homemade vegetable soup:










Think i needed that kick up my ar$e katy regarding veg in take! Once this is done then im off to the gym.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Im stepping my game up now breeny. Homemade vegetable soup:
> 
> Think i needed that kick up my ar$e katy regarding veg in take! Once this is done then im off to the gym.


Nice one!! What did you put in it? I often google soup recipes and have a play around with ingredients


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Right thats it, I'm gonna start putting lettuce in me chicken wraps, and if it's nasty, @Katy will be getting negs, as long as she don't ban me.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Right thats it, I'm gonna start putting lettuce in me chicken wraps, and if it's nasty, @Katy will be getting negs, as long as she don't ban me.


Ooo, I dunno...I do have that power! To boost health benefits try leefy lettuce rather an iceberg. I really like babyleaf lettuce, rocket, watercress and spinach. Over the summer I grew some mustard leaves which added a nice kick to things


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Nice one!! What did you put in it? I often google soup recipes and have a play around with ingredients


Just a basic soup. Potato, carrots, suede, onion paranip with some vegetable stock. Tastes amazing. Will have some after the gym!

- - - Updated - - -



Breeny said:


> Right thats it, I'm gonna start putting lettuce in me chicken wraps, and if it's nasty, @Katy will be getting negs, as long as she don't ban me.


Sounds nice mate. Im sure you'll be the first to neg katy lol!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Just a basic soup. Potato, carrots, suede, onion paranip with some vegetable stock. Tastes amazing. Will have some after the gym!


Oh good! Glad you liked it!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Today's update.

Decline bench 5x6 @ 80/85/90/95/100

Incline D/bell press 3x8 @30.5/30.5/30.5 was tough this was, for me anyway

D/bell shoulder press 3x8 @24.5/24.5/24.5 only managed 6 on last set

Rear delt's 3x8 @ 12.5/12.5/12.5

Bench dips 3xfail @ 20 plate in lap for 3 sets

Pushdown's 5x6 @ 27.5/27.5/27.5

Oaty shake downed, showered and pin in me jacksy, jobs a goodun. :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a few urgent work bits to sort out last night so didnt get chance to go gym. Looking at my weekly routine it was a rest day anyway so nothing lost!

Got to the gym this morning and did:

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups any grip 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Body is a bit tender already so no doubt ill be feeling it tomorrow.

Managed to do the following cardio afterwards:

25mins - bike

20mins - cross trainer

15mins - treadmill

Intermittent fasting finished yesterday so i took a tuna salad to work which i devoured! Looking forward to my homemade vegetable soup tonight!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Had a few urgent work bits to sort out last night so didnt get chance to go gym. Looking at my weekly routine it was a rest day anyway so nothing lost!
> 
> Got to the gym this morning and did:
> 
> ...


Yay for the veg soup! :laugh: I'm fasting today although sort of buzzing...being flying through my work today! It's a strange phenomenon...do you get it too?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Yay for the veg soup! :laugh: I'm fasting today although sort of buzzing...being flying through my work today! It's a strange phenomenon...do you get it too?


Yeah it is strange. I had that feeling yesterday. Almost like a high. Noe ive eaten today i feel a little sluggish. Think im looking thinner though which is good!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah it is strange. I had that feeling yesterday. Almost like a high. Noe ive eaten today i feel a little sluggish. Think im looking thinner though which is good!


Well looking thinner is good! I've started to look a little leaner too 

It is like a high yeah. My theory is that it's a burst of energy to help with finding food.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Well looking thinner is good! I've started to look a little leaner too
> 
> It is like a high yeah. My theory is that it's a burst of energy to help with finding food.


Think you are right. I think its our bodies way of producing its own energy levels due to lack of fuel. Either way, it feels and looks like it might be working!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

45 mins on x trainer and I am totally faffed, got sweat coming from places I never knew could sweat.

Been looking at mountain bikes today, gonna see if I can persuade the Mrs to get me one for chrimbo, if I'm a good boy ofc.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Right I got a zopiclone trying to make me keel over and it's working rather well, so I am gonna hit the hay and pass out til morning, cant beat a good sleep. :cool2:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok ok I'm here again now Breeny you whinging old b1tch!

Watch it with the zoplis mate as theyre very addictive! Id get some melantonin as well


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tyramhall you fancy a training session on 5th Oct? Ill come upto yours


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Ok ok I'm here again now Breeny you whinging old b1tch!
> 
> Watch it with the zoplis mate as theyre very addictive! Id get some melantonin as well


Yeah, be careful. I became very quickly attached to that and various benzos.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Tyramhall you fancy a training session on 5th Oct? Ill come upto yours


Sounds good to me mate. What time you thinking?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sounds good to me mate. What time you thinking?


Whatever suits you mate and you choose what bodypart as well


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Whatever suits you mate and you choose what bodypart as well


hows 10am? as its a friday we'll stick to my routine which will be shoulders but ill also do legs as well. legs twice in a week lol!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> hows 10am? as its a friday we'll stick to my routine which will be shoulders but ill also do legs as well. legs twice in a week lol!


Sorry mate i meant the 6th! The Saturday!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Sorry mate i meant the 6th! The Saturday!


lol. saturday is good. i did think it weird you asking for a friday!

well in that case lets push the boat out and we'll do chest and legs!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> lol. saturday is good. i did think it weird you asking for a friday!
> 
> well in that case lets push the boat out and we'll do chest and legs!


How about just a beasting on legs?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> How about just a beasting on legs?


fine with me mate. i probably wont walk for a week though lol! good job im self employed!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> fine with me mate. i probably wont walk for a week though lol! good job im self employed!


I'm not but i just sit at a desk or drive to site so should be ok!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I'm not but i just sit at a desk or drive to site so should be ok!


i do the same mate!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got back from the gym:

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10

Followed this with:

30mins - bike

20mins - treadmill

Just polished off a big bowl of homemade vegetable soup!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Yesterday's update.

Squat's 5x6 @ 100/105/110/115/120/115/110/105/100 fancied a change so did it this way, wish I hadn't now tho.

Ham curl's 3x8 @ 40/40/40

Wide grip pulldown's 5x6 @ 67.5/67.5/67.5/67.5/67.5 Noticed my form is off here, I'm leaning to far back and hitting the wrong part of my back, so will have to address this.

Seated cable row's 3x8 @ 77.5/77.5/77.5

Barbell curl's 2x10-12 @ 37.5/37.5 few cheats on the end here just cos.

D/bell curl's 2x 10-12 @ 15.5/15.5 been doing these seated and hammer style.

Also I noticed that as I'm getting heavier, my actual shape isn't changing much, In pics I look pretty much the same even tho the scales and tape say different, so essentially I'm just a heavier same version of myself, don't really know what this means tbh. Not sure if I'm in need of a new routine or what. Anyone have any thought's on this.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Yesterday's update.
> 
> Squat's 5x6 @ 100/105/110/115/120/115/110/105/100 fancied a change so did it this way, wish I hadn't now tho.
> 
> ...


Does sound weird mate. Maybe your muscles are filling out and developing but not enough yet to see it?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll post pics for comparison, anyone think same as me ?



Old pics are on page 1.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Looking spot on m8, big difference in the 2, looking much fuller. Keep it up mucka


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Dave said:


> Looking spot on m8, big difference in the 2, looking much fuller. Keep it up mucka


Spot on mate. Deffo can see a good difference! Sounds like your just after compliments to me 

Ive got my work cut out just to give you a run for your money!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dave said:


> Looking spot on m8, big difference in the 2, looking much fuller. Keep it up mucka


X2 well done mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Spot on mate. Deffo can see a good difference! Sounds like your just after compliments to me
> 
> Ive got my work cut out just to give you a run for your money!


All the more reason to stay focused imo m8!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Dave said:


> All the more reason to stay focused imo m8!


Ill be giving it my best shot mate! Defo not a quitter lol!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Spot on mate. Deffo can see a good difference! Sounds like your just after compliments to me
> 
> Ive got my work cut out just to give you a run for your money!


Not at all m8, I just thought my actual shape would change and not just be bigger, hard to explain it properly, maybe I'm expecting too much too soon, I want a V taper now and a tiny waist.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Good man, have some reps!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Not at all m8, I just thought my actual shape would change and not just be bigger, hard to explain it properly, maybe I'm expecting too much too soon, I want a V taper now and a tiny waist.


im only messing with you mate. in a non gay way your looking pretty fine lmao!

ive been busy on a house survey today so havent had time to do anything. once again my diet has been bang on. tuna omelette for breakfast. chicken salad in a pitta bread for dinner and home made soup again for tea. just been thinking about it and i havent had a cheat meal or anything since my holiday! quite chuffed with that. back on intermittent fasting again on monday.

with the progress you have made ive decided im having another legs day tomorrow in the gym. was just gonna go for a long run, but stuff that lol!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Done leg's last night m8, and they are suitably sore today, worth the effort with leg's they make a huge contribution to a physique, Can't be getting huge up top and have chicken leg's, it's not a good look.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Breeny said:


> I'll post pics for comparison, anyone think same as me ?
> 
> View attachment 95325
> View attachment 95326
> ...


Great progress mate!!

Keep it up fella


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

On the Zopi's again tonight , I really gotta stop with these now, or my addictive personality will take over, and that's a place I do not want to visit again.:no:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Breeny said:


> On the Zopi's again tonight , I really gotta stop with these now, or my addictive personality will take over, and that's a place I do not want to visit again.:no:


Be careful dude.

I struggle with sleeping too but they would defo be a last resort. I'm off the tren now so hopefully i'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Be careful dude.
> 
> I struggle with sleeping too but they would defo be a last resort. I'm off the tren now so hopefully i'll be back to normal soon.


I know m8, a few people here have told me to lay off em, but they work well for me, I love the giddyness they bring on as they start working, but really dislike the metallic taste they leave.

Tonight is the last one.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Breeny said:


> I know m8, a few people here have told me to lay off em, but they work well for me, I love the giddyness they bring on as they start working, but really dislike the metallic taste they leave.
> 
> Tonight is the last one.


You make them sound so great, i wanna try them now lol!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> You make them sound so great, i wanna try them now lol!


They are good at what they do m8, I pass out and don't move til morning, makes you a bit spacy when it's kicking in, but they are highly addictive and I can't be doing that whole messy thing again, so this is the last one for me.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Im absolutely knackered today. With pressure mounting from Breeny i got up early today and went for a run. Only did 5miles but it felt great to be out when everything is quiet.

Got to the gym about 11am and did:

legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

Feeling stiff already so am bracing myself for tomoz.

Over the last 3-4 weeks since weve started i think ive worked my socks off. Apart from my recent holiday ive not cheated on my diet once but feel that apart from losing weight i havent made any gains. To push Breeny all the way i feel that ive got to really up my game.

With this in mind im going to add an overall body workout to saturdays rather than having a rest day. Training 6 days a week seems daunting but ive got to do something.also for the next 4 weeks im going to add an extra day for intermittent fasting which will now be sundays - wednesdays incl starting today.

After my workout i wolfed down this:










1 egg yolk and 2 egg whites, tuna, turkey, tomato and feta cheese omelette.

Lets see how these amendments to my plan workout!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice to see your pushing it m8, you give me to much credit I think and it's starting to swell my head,lol.

Try not to overdo the training to much m8, Liam will agree with this, rest is a huge part of growing, I think even more so with you doing IF, body needs fuel to get through those workouts.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Nice to see your pushing it m8, you give me to much credit I think and it's starting to swell my head,lol.
> 
> Try not to overdo the training to much m8, Liam will agree with this, rest is a huge part of growing, I think even more so with you doing IF, body needs fuel to get through those workouts.


Lol. Im glad you posted those pics up as its given me the kick up the ar$e i needed!

Ill see how my changes go and alter if need be.

But like i say, apart from looking potentially slimmer there is no difference!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Lol. Im glad you posted those pics up as its given me the kick up the ar$e i needed!
> 
> Ill see how my changes go and alter if need be.
> 
> But like i say, apart from looking potentially slimmer there is no difference!


Thing is m8, when your carrying a bit of a winter coat, your not gonna see much til the body fat % get's low enough, so have no doubt that muscle will be under it you just can't see it yet is all. If you start overdoing thing's you might burn out as such and start skipping sessions all together, so imo better to be rested and be able to smash it every single time.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Thing is m8, when your carrying a bit of a winter coat, your not gonna see much til the body fat % get's low enough, so have no doubt that muscle will be under it you just can't see it yet is all. If you start overdoing thing's you might burn out as such and start skipping sessions all together, so imo better to be rested and be able to smash it every single time.


Hear what your saying bud. Just a bit depressing lol!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Hear what your saying bud. Just a bit depressing lol!


It's just a headfcuk m8 like I had the other week, Have a chat with Liam m8 before you go ahead with the 6 day training.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> It's just a headfcuk m8 like I had the other week, Have a chat with Liam m8 before you go ahead with the 6 day training.


He's coming to my gym soon so ill discuss it with him.

Just need to lose this winter coat lol!

Im tempted to post a couple of pics just to shame me into trying harder!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> He's coming to my gym soon so ill discuss it with him.
> 
> Just need to lose this winter coat lol!
> 
> Im tempted to post a couple of pics just to shame me into trying harder!


6 day a week is a lot mate even when on gear and you're not! Remember that rest is important mate. Stick to what your doing and give it a few more weeks.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> He's coming to my gym soon so ill discuss it with him.
> 
> Just need to lose this winter coat lol!
> 
> Im tempted to post a couple of pics just to shame me into trying harder!


Do it m8, if that's what it takes, there's no shame in wanting to be a better version of yourself.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> 6 day a week is a lot mate even when on gear and you're not! Remember that rest is important mate. Stick to what your doing and give it a few more weeks.


Will do mate. Think im just over reacting. Just hard when im working so hard and dont see any difference!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Will do mate. Think im just over reacting. Just hard when im working so hard and dont see any difference!


Maybe look at diet mate as that might be what's hindering you.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Gonna practice what I just preached and hit the hay for REST, catch up tomorrow with a training update and a weigh in.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Maybe look at diet mate as that might be what's hindering you.


You mean not enough calories?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> You mean not enough calories?


Maybe mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Maybe mate


Know what you mean. Just concerned that weightloss will stall. Gonna have a proper think about it.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Know what you mean. Just concerned that weightloss will stall. Gonna have a proper think about it.


Sometimes too little calories hinders your loss mate as metabolism slows down so work out your macros and post them up when you get chance. I'm sure a few can help you


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

im knackered after this morning workout:

Monday - chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

Had a protein shake straight afterwards.

cardio section was quite busy so went for a run when i got back home. only did about 5-6miles but incorporated some interval running between lamposts etc...

due to do a big shop soon so just been using up stuff in the cupboards. cooked this last night for my dinner today:










might even have it with a pitta bread!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> 1 egg yolk and 2 egg whites, tuna, turkey, tomato and feta cheese omelette.
> 
> Lets see how these amendments to my plan workout!


You eat some weird stuff dude. Tuna omelette? With feta? My lord :no: Well, it's not to my tastes anyway.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> You eat some weird stuff dude. Tuna omelette? With feta? My lord :no: Well, it's not to my tastes anyway.


Didnt have any grated cheese in lol! Tasted great though! Im just opening peoples minds to different food partnerships lol!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Katy said:


> You eat some weird stuff dude. Tuna omelette? With feta? My lord :no: Well, it's not to my tastes anyway.


Jaysus Katy has a point. Wtf is that! Haha. Think I'll have chicken smothered by scrambled eggs and motzerella for my lunch.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Morning champ's, as promised last night here is my weigh in, hit the scales post dump and nekkid at 13st-2lb:thumb:, so a total increase of 6lbs so far, almost into week 5 of cycle, so should be getting the full benefit of this now. The Mrs is getting hounded for sex cos I'm hornier than a dog with 2 cOcks, and I'm starting to get a few spots on back and chest:cursing:, hope these don't get to out of hand. I'm fully expecting to reach 13st-8lb or maybe more if it's possible,so glad I fixed my diet now. Also would like to thank Paul at this point for agreeing to our little comp, it makes a huge difference to the way I look at thing's when I know I have to prove something.

Training update later on tonight.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Didnt have any grated cheese in lol! Tasted great though! Im just opening peoples minds to different food partnerships lol!


Mmm, not all partnerships are harmonious though! :laugh:



robc1985 said:


> Jaysus Katy has a point. Wtf is that! Haha. Think I'll have chicken smothered by scrambled eggs and motzerella for my lunch.


I've enjoyed an omeletee with spring onion, streaky bacon, tomato, mushroom, crumbled stilton and thyme....very nice!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Check this bad boy out!










Homemade tomato soup on the go!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Know what you mean. Just concerned that weightloss will stall. Gonna have a proper think about it.


Have you had much thought's about this m8, try and help if I can.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Have you had much thought's about this m8, try and help if I can.


Non stop last night and today. Was speaking to a few lads in the gym this morning and they all said the same as you. Carry on with my routine because im losing weight which i need to do before any definition can show through and as im doing weights ill start to see better results in the next 8-12 weeks.

I took some pics after the gym and i think i can see a difference so ill just carry on.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Non stop last night and today. Was speaking to a few lads in the gym this morning and they all said the same as you. Carry on with my routine because im losing weight which i need to do before any definition can show through and as im doing weights ill start to see better results in the next 8-12 weeks.
> 
> I took some pics after the gym and i think i can see a difference so ill just carry on.


I think your diet may need some attention m8 tbh, seems fine for the purpose of fat loss , but you also want to gain muscle, I looked back over your post's and your highest calorie intake is around 2000 cals which is a limited number of day's, also the other day's are at 600 cals all of which is below maintenance, so it's fine for losing fat, but not ideal for building lean mass, you could even be losing muscle going that low. I think you can find a better balance to more suit your goal's. I reckon even eating clean at maintenance cals would be a better option for you m8 tbh.

Don't take what I say as 100% accurate m8, I may well be wrong, but it make's sense to me, but I would for sure get a few opinion's before making any move's.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Breeny said:


> I think your diet may need some attention m8 tbh, seems fine for the purpose of fat loss , but you also want to gain muscle, I looked back over your post's and your highest calorie intake is around 2000 cals which is a limited number of day's, also the other day's are at 600 cals all of which is below maintenance, so it's fine for losing fat, but not ideal for building lean mass, you could even be losing muscle going that low. I think you can find a better balance to more suit your goal's. I reckon even eating clean at maintenance cals would be a better option for you m8 tbh.
> 
> Don't take what I say as 100% accurate m8, I may well be wrong, but it make's sense to me, but I would for sure get a few opinion's before making any move's.


I agree with this too. Bump calories but stay clean with it mate.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a good think about everything today. Decided ill keep to my original plan for a couple of weeks so i can drop a few more pounds. Once im happy with my weight i will then look to change my diet.

On a plus side, somebody that i havent seen for a few weeks commented that she thought id lost a bit of weight and was looking good! Atleast maybe the stomach is shrinking. Took some pics last night but im not sure lol!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Had a good think about everything today. Decided ill keep to my original plan for a couple of weeks so i can drop a few more pounds. Once im happy with my weight i will then look to change my diet.
> 
> On a plus side, somebody that i havent seen for a few weeks commented that she thought id lost a bit of weight and was looking good! Atleast maybe the stomach is shrinking. Took some pics last night but im not sure lol!


Alway's nice getting compliments m8, I saw my sister last week for first time in a year and she was shocked when she saw me lol, was great. Post the pic's and get some more compliment's m8, will make you feel better.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Weighed myself yesterday and i came in at 13st 6lbs. Would have liked to have lost more but maybe lifting weights the past few weeks has slightly increased muscle and therefore that could explain why ive not dropped as much weight on the scales. Having said that i am noticing old clothes fitting alot easier especially some pants.



















All HONEST opinions welcome!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

See it not's so bad posting pic's m8, I'd say you look a lot skinnier/leaner, the sideways on pic you look very flat no pot belly , and the front way's pic is a hell of lot different from your starting pic's I think. If I were in your place now I would go with the lean bulk idea to gain some muscle mass and grow into the loose skin, you will still drop fat as you grow if the diet is clean enough. That's my opinion anyway. Awesome job m8 well done. :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Today's training.

Decline bench @ 80/85/90/95/100/95/90/85/80 went for pyramid here for a change

Incline D/bell press 3x8 @ 30.5/30.5/30.5

D/bell shoulder press 3x8 @ 24.5/24.5/24.5

Rear delt raise 3x8 @ 12.5/12.5/12.5

Bench dips 3xfail @ body weight for these tonight

Pushdown's 3x8 @ 27.5/27.5/27.5

Felt good tonight, chest really felt it, I'm thinking I might change up the routine a bit, not sure to what yet though.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> See it not's so bad posting pic's m8, I'd say you look a lot skinnier/leaner, the sideways on pic you look very flat no pot belly , and the front way's pic is a hell of lot different from your starting pic's I think. If I were in your place now I would go with the lean bulk idea to gain some muscle mass and grow into the loose skin, you will still drop fat as you grow if the diet is clean enough. That's my opinion anyway. Awesome job m8 well done. :thumb:


Cheers pal but think you might need your eyes testing lol! I think you are right about the lean bulk and its something ill incorporate in october. Getting there slowly!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers pal but think you might need your eyes testing lol! I think you are right about the lean bulk and its something ill incorporate in october. Getting there slowly!


Nothing wrong with my eyes m8, must be your eyes which are faulty, go back to start pics and compare the love handles, noticeable difference to me.And it's still early day's, we still got 3 months to go.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well done Paul you've lost some right timber. Well done to you both too on staying so dedicated!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

You look completely different mate!!

How you can't see the difference between these pics and the ones on the first page, i'll never know. Should've gone to Specsavers

Reps


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> You look completely different mate!!
> 
> How you can't see the difference between these pics and the ones on the first page, i'll never know. Should've gone to Specsavers
> 
> Reps


Haha cheers mate. Probably being too critical on myself and no doubt worried Breeny is gonna walk away with the comp!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Well done Paul you've lost some right timber. Well done to you both too on staying so dedicated!


Cheers Rob!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Nothing wrong with my eyes m8, must be your eyes which are faulty, go back to start pics and compare the love handles, noticeable difference to me.And it's still early day's, we still got 3 months to go.


Now ive had a proper look suppose you have a point mate!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Weighed myself yesterday and i came in at 13st 6lbs. Would have liked to have lost more but maybe lifting weights the past few weeks has slightly increased muscle and therefore that could explain why ive not dropped as much weight on the scales. Having said that i am noticing old clothes fitting alot easier especially some pants.
> 
> All HONEST opinions welcome!


Mate, you're looking brilliant! Huuuge difference!

You're definately being too hard on yourself if you can't see that!



Sharpy76 said:


> You look completely different mate!!
> 
> How you can't see the difference between these pics and the ones on the first page, i'll never know. Should've gone to Specsavers
> 
> Reps


Exactly!!

- - - Updated - - -

Are you measuring your dimensions to get an objective indication of shape change?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Mate, you're looking brilliant! Huuuge difference!
> 
> You're definately being too hard on yourself if you can't see that!
> 
> ...


Probably am being a bit hard. Just expect so much of myself.

Not done any measurements but will tonight. Just on way to the gym inbetween client meetings lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Probably am being a bit hard. Just expect so much of myself.
> 
> Not done any measurements but will tonight. Just on way to the gym inbetween client meetings lol


I'm the same though  Measurements really help me. I have a spreadsheet documenting the date, measurments and weight


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Went to the gym inbetween meetings. Got there at 11am and did:

Tuesday - legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

Managed to do 20mins steady state cardio afterwards. Feel fvcked now!

Why cant the gym always be this quiet:?????


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looks like a cracking gym mate!

Bit of a ghost town though lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looks like a cracking gym mate!
> 
> Bit of a ghost town though lol


Yeah it is a belting gym mate. There were 3 others in but obviously out of shot. Suppose one of the benefits of being self-employed is that i can go in the quiet times!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Afternoon chap's and chappesses, nothing much going on today, so I've been looking into german volume training, and I'm quite keen to try it out tbh, I've been doing routines similar to what I'm using now for over 12 months now, and quite fancy a change. German volume training is supposed to be very good for hypertrophy, any one used it to good effect or shall I be a guinea pig and give it a bash for a while.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Afternoon chap's and chappesses, nothing much going on today, so I've been looking into german volume training, and I'm quite keen to try it out tbh, I've been doing routines similar to what I'm using now for over 12 months now, and quite fancy a change. German volume training is supposed to be very good for hypertrophy, any one used it to good effect or shall I be a guinea pig and give it a bash for a while.


Sounds good mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi folks ..sorry Ive not ban in for a while but Id no option LOL

Hope you are both doing okay


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Been a long day. Legs are killing already.

Diet has been super clean again. Had homemade tomato soup and 2 pieces of wholemeal bread at 2pm.

Just gonna go for a run to stretch my legs.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Hi folks ..sorry Ive not ban in for a while but Id no option LOL
> 
> Hope you are both doing okay


Go back and look at the pics m8, and then tell us both how were doing. :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Go back and look at the pics m8, and then tell us both how were doing. :thumb:


your both doing great ....end of !!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Meant to have a rest day today but feel full of beans so went to the gym and did:

chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

Dips absolutely killed me at the end.

Just had a beef and bacon stirfry with vegetables lol! Even chopped the fat off the bacon!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Meant to have a rest day today but feel full of beans so went to the gym and did:
> 
> chest
> 
> ...


Stir fry sounds nice!

Glad you made the most of your energy!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Afternoon folk's, training day today so update to follow later, sticking to usual routine for rest of this week, and will switch to the GVT as of monday.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Afternoon folk's, training day today so update to follow later, sticking to usual routine for rest of this week, and will switch to the GVT as of monday.


Interested to see how you get on with GVT mate. I looked at giving it a go a while back but figured it was too brutal and as I'm not due a stint in prison thought I'd give it a miss ha.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> Interested to see how you get on with GVT mate. I looked at giving it a go a while back but figured it was too brutal and as I'm not due a stint in prison thought I'd give it a miss ha.


Starting it Monday m8 so stay tuned, I've had a crack at 10x10 bench and 10x10 squats but only for single sessions, and it is quite brutal tbh, my leg's were sore as fcuk for day's, I searched old threads for info but it seem's most people drop it after a week or 2 cos they don't like to hurt, but the few log's I found that were stuck too did sound promising as far as hypertrophy is concerned. I'll have a good crack at it for sure.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just been to my local morrisons and they had these on a deal for 2 for £1!










Ive bought $hit loads! Seem ideal for snacking on.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Starting it Monday m8 so stay tuned, I've had a crack at 10x10 bench and 10x10 squats but only for single sessions, and it is quite brutal tbh, my leg's were sore as fcuk for day's, I searched old threads for info but it seem's most people drop it after a week or 2 cos they don't like to hurt, but the few log's I found that were stuck too did sound promising as far as hypertrophy is concerned. I'll have a good crack at it for sure.


Will you need to adjust diet to account for the extra effort and stress on the body ?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> Will you need to adjust diet to account for the extra effort and stress on the body ?


Shouldn't need to change much if at all m8 from what I'm eating at the moment , maybe up intake pre w/o to fuel myself. Shall see how it goes I'm already in calorie surplus so should be fine I hope.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Just realised the journal is in competitive journals, feel a bit cheeky , @Katy could the thread be moved to the normal journals section, pretty please


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Just realised the journal is in competitive journals, feel a bit cheeky , @Katy could the thread be moved to the normal journals section, pretty please


Indeed it can...I'm on it...

- - - Updated - - -

Done


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Katy said:


> Indeed it can...I'm on it...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Done


Thanks your a star.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi guys ..hope all is well ......yea Breeny I agree Katy is a wee star :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> hi guys ..hope all is well ......yea Breeny I agree Katy is a wee star :thumbup1:


Awww :blush:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Im knackered so gonna get an early night. Can feel practically all muscles aching which can only be a good thing!

Just had a shake before bed as well. God im taking this serious!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Im knackered so gonna get an early night. Can feel practically all muscles aching which can only be a good thing!
> 
> Just had a shake before bed as well. God im taking this serious!


 :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Im knackered so gonna get an early night. Can feel practically all muscles aching which can only be a good thing!
> 
> Just had a shake before bed as well. God im taking this serious!


What days in the week do you have a rest?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> What days in the week do you have a rest?


Wed, sat and sun. Just so full of energy at the minute tho. Not sure why!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Wed, sat and sun. Just so full of energy at the minute tho. Not sure why!


So on those days you don't do any cardio or weights?

Energy sounds good! Maybe it's the veg ...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> So on those days you don't do any cardio or weights?
> 
> Energy sounds good! Maybe it's the veg ...


Sunday is generally a total rest day. Always try and do some form of cardio everyday. I take each day as it comes and try and listen to my body.

You might be right about the veg!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sunday is generally a total rest day. Always try and do some form of cardio everyday. I take each day as it comes and try and listen to my body.
> 
> You might be right about the veg!


Now wouldn't that be great if my mother hen approach has resulted in you having more zest! :clap: I could be all smug 

As long as you're listening to your body hun. That's what I do too. I plan 2 days rest but sometimes switch things around.

So @Breeny ... how's your veg intake going?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Well i thought i had good energy levels before upping my veg intake where as now i have upped it i seem even more full of beans. Coincidence? Who knows??!!

What more suggestions has mother hen got????


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Well i thought i had good energy levels before upping my veg intake where as now i have upped it i seem even more full of beans. Coincidence? Who knows??!!
> 
> What more suggestions has mother hen got????


Ha ha...if you keep the veg intake up and the energy stays up then perhaps it is related.

I'm all out of little nuggests of wisdom/advice. I guess it was a one hit wonder! :laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...if you keep the veg intake up and the energy stays up then perhaps it is related.
> 
> I'm all out of little nuggests of wisdom/advice. I guess it was a one hit wonder! :laugh:


Thats a shame. Im banking on some more tips from you!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Thats a shame. Im banking on some more tips from you!


Well, I guess it depends what you want tips on...I have my areas of expertise


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Just popping in gents, keep up the good work!!

Both doing really well, good load of pics to look back on now!

Onwards and upwards


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Training update:

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups any grip 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Cross trainer - 30mins

Treadmill - 15mins

Diet has been good again. Chicken and mushroom omelette for breakfast. Tuna pasta salad for dinner. Think were making our own pizzas for tea so should be fun. Ill keep mine healthy as possible so kind of a cheat meal i suppose.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi guys


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Katy said:


> Now wouldn't that be great if my mother hen approach has resulted in you having more zest! :clap: I could be all smug
> 
> As long as you're listening to your body hun. That's what I do too. I plan 2 days rest but sometimes switch things around.
> 
> So @Breeny ... how's your veg intake going?


Let's just say, erm I , erm, I'm off now cya


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Just had a crack at 10x10 wide grip pulldowns to see what I'm letting myself in for, and I'm now wondering if in fact I may need psychiatric help. The next few weeks is going to be uncomfortable I think.:eek:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Just had a crack at 10x10 wide grip pulldowns to see what I'm letting myself in for, and I'm now wondering if in fact I may need psychiatric help. The next few weeks is going to be uncomfortable I think.:eek:


You're gonna be making all kinds of gains!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> You're gonna be making all kinds of gains!


I think I'll be in all kinds of pain.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Pizza went down a treat. Just been for a 3 mile run! Ready for bed now tho!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I just turned GOLD :bounce:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

And I got one to beat turning GOLD. I just got a new job starting Monday, be working for the firm doing all the refurbishment to the estate where I live, I will never be late for work again lol. :bounce:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> And I got one to beat turning GOLD. I just got a new job starting Monday, be working for the firm doing all the refurbishment to the estate where I live, I will never be late for work again lol. :bounce:


Awesome! I don't miss the drive to work!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Katy said:


> Awesome! I don't miss the drive to work!


It will be cool, I can just pop home for my meals still, and no traffic jams to sit in on the M25, can't wait to just walk out the door and be on site lol.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> It will be cool, I can just pop home for my meals still, and no traffic jams to sit in on the M25, can't wait to just walk out the door and be on site lol.


I remember when I quit my job...oh the joy! t'was bliss. I don't think I could ever go back to having to drive through inner city traffic to get to work.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> And I got one to beat turning GOLD. I just got a new job starting Monday, be working for the firm doing all the refurbishment to the estate where I live, I will never be late for work again lol. :bounce:


Happy days mate! Well done!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a great session in the gym this morning:

Friday - shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10

Bike - 30mins

Treadmill - 20mins

Upper body especially is still aching. Not in a way that stops me doing anything but in a way that if i prod any muscle front or back that it feels bruised lol. Feels great lol!

Once again diet has been super clean again. Had tuna omelette for breakfast, 2 x chicken salad wholemeal pitta breads for dinner and will be having a chicken salad for tea.

Might try and squeeze in another run later.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Had a great session in the gym this morning:
> 
> Friday - shoulders
> 
> ...


Traing And food looking good here tyra :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just done a 2mile run. Incorporated HIIT inbetween street lights and im shagged.

All this hard work best pay off!

On a plus side ive got all the motivation ill ever need to finish this competition. Me and the mrs have just booked our holidays. Going Egypt on the 14th January for 2 weeks and also booked a week in Barcelona in May and 10days in cornwall in August. After the year ive had i need a holiday!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Just done a 2mile run. Incorporated HIIT inbetween street lights and im shagged.
> 
> All this hard work best pay off!
> 
> On a plus side ive got all the motivation ill ever need to finish this competition. Me and the mrs have just booked our holidays. Going Egypt on the 14th January for 2 weeks and also booked a week in Barcelona in May and 10days in cornwall in August. After the year ive had i need a holiday!


Nice m8, you'll be looking trim on the beach with your new muscles on show.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Nice m8, you'll be looking trim on the beach with your new muscles on show.


Best had do mate!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Best had do mate!


Your on the right track m8, just keep at it and by summertime we'll both look sh1t hot.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looking good in here guys

Tyram like the look of your workouts bro maybe could afford to drop an exersice off most bodyparts but pretty good on the whole ..

Breeny - cant see any of your workouts lol you training ~?? :whistling:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> looking good in here guys
> 
> Tyram like the look of your workouts bro maybe could afford to drop an exersice off most bodyparts but pretty good on the whole ..
> 
> Breeny - cant see any of your workouts lol you training ~?? :whistling:


Cheeky cnut, I've logged all of em in here, keep up with that smack talk and you wont be up to your neck in bentonite, you'll be buried in it. :whistling:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Your on the right track m8, just keep at it and by summertime we'll both look sh1t hot.


I go away in january tho so need to make some gains lol. Loving hodgtwins on youtube lol!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> Cheeky cnut, I've logged all of em in here, keep up with that smack talk and you wont be up to your neck in bentonite, you'll be buried in it. :whistling:


lmfao... you must have plenty of mates then bro hahah X

ok i will re read in more detail how many pages back is your latest one ?? :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> lmfao... you must have plenty of mates then bro hahah X
> 
> ok i will re read in more detail how many pages back is your latest one ?? :lol:


Size isn't everything my friend lol.

and the updates are there somewhere m8, new routine starting Monday, going to have a crack at GVT for 6-8 weeks and see how that fares for me, be a nice change anyway to hit a different rep range.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> Size isn't everything my friend lol.
> 
> and the updates are there somewhere m8, new routine starting Monday, going to have a crack at GVT for 6-8 weeks and see how that fares for me, be a nice change anyway to hit a different rep range.


nice bro, gvt is great if you hit it hard , first sessions will be about finding the right working weight but after that its very tough going but really productive bro !!

good luck ! keep your food intake at a good level and you should grow like a fcukin weed matey !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> nice bro, gvt is great if you hit it hard , first sessions will be about finding the right working weight but after that its very tough going but really productive bro !!
> 
> good luck ! keep your food intake at a good level and you should grow like a fcukin weed matey !!!


That's the plan m8, I'm up in weight now by around 6/7 pounds from 12-8 to 13-2, so I'm confident I get at least 13-8 or more by new year, I've had a little trial run of the GVT and it is kinda brutal, tried squats out and fcuk me I felt it for 4-5 days after, so I'm expecting lot's of pain to come , It's all @tyramhall fault , he just keeps right on pushing so I gotta up the game.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> That's the plan m8, I'm up in weight now by around 6/7 pounds from 12-8 to 13-2, so I'm confident I get at least 13-8 or more by new year, I've had a little trial run of the GVT and it is kinda brutal, tried squats out and fcuk me I felt it for 4-5 days after, so I'm expecting lot's of pain to come , It's all @tyramhall fault , he just keeps right on pushing so I gotta up the game.


Its you pushing me mate!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just read the last few pages and Breeny GVT is good but brutal so make sure you stick at it and increase weight every week even if its only 1kg on each lift.

Tyram you can see the difference in your photos, you've defo lost some timber around the stomach and off the face. I think soon you need to start looking at another type of diet if you are wanting to gain muscle, maybe look into carb cycling. I think with the IF and such low cals it will be pretty much impossible to gain any muscle. Once you've hit the fat loss you want change diet up.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Afternoon chap's, I'm proper shattered today, pulled an all nighter to watch the Olympia, was a good show with loads of top physiques taking part, I think Heath will take the prize but must say Kai Greene was looking very good so will be a close call between those 2.

New routine written down ready for Monday, looks really easy on paper lol, I'm sure it wont be tho, should be nice quick workouts if I can manage the supersets without dropping dead.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Proper knackered after todays workout:

legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

Diet has been good so far. Porridge for breakfast before the gym and had a chicken and turkey salad for dinner. homemade spag bol for tea later.

After speaking to a few members off here ive decided to stop the intermittent fasting as i think ive dropped enough weight and now is the time to build some muscle. Ill also be dropping my cardio by 50% as maybe ive been doing too much which could hinder any gains.

Lets see what happens!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi guys just checking in


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Replicator said:


> hi guys just checking in


Well next time tell us we look like god's or else. :ban:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Proper knackered after todays workout:
> 
> legs
> 
> ...


Good idea to change m8, Clean gain's for you now, followed with copious amounts of man made greatness in a ampoule, :thumb: I'm kidding drug's are bad .


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Good idea to change m8, Clean gain's for you now, followed with copious amounts of man made greatness in a ampoule, :thumb: I'm kidding drug's are bad .


I am so tempted!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> I am so tempted!


you done any cycle bro ??


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I am so tempted!


I really can't say whether it would be the right or wrong decision, seeing as I started using gear not long after starting training seriously (had trained previous natty style year's ago b4 stopping), some would say don't start til base is good blah, blah, blah training as a natty for years etc, etc. I don't see the point, as far as I was concerned I want bigger and I want it fast(impatient fcuker I am), also there's the fact I wan't to go above my natural limit's, so saw no reason to carry on natural.

What I would do in your shoe's tho, just to give a sensible answer, would be to have a good think about the physique your trying to achieve in the long run, is it achievable as a natty, or do you want to push above what nature say's you can have ?

Answer that and you'll have your answer.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you done any cycle bro ??


Never mate.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> I really can't say whether it would be the right or wrong decision, seeing as I started using gear not long after starting training seriously (had trained previous natty style year's ago b4 stopping), some would say don't start til base is good blah, blah, blah training as a natty for years etc, etc. I don't see the point, as far as I was concerned I want bigger and I want it fast(impatient fcuker I am), also there's the fact I wan't to go above my natural limit's, so saw no reason to carry on natural.
> 
> What I would do in your shoe's tho, just to give a sensible answer, would be to have a good think about the physique your trying to achieve in the long run, is it achievable as a natty, or do you want to push above what nature say's you can have ?
> 
> Answer that and you'll have your answer.


End of the day its not like i dont put the effort in. Im 30 years old and want the best body possible but ive been told to do it natural could take 2-3 years where as if i take gear it could be achieved in half the time.

Getting gyno just really freaks me out tho.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> End of the day its not like i dont put the effort in. Im 30 years old and want the best body possible but ive been told to do it natural could take 2-3 years where as if i take gear it could be achieved in half the time.
> 
> Getting gyno just really freaks me out tho.


Is 2-3 years a long time to wait for a nice physique ? Personally I don't think it is, If I could get where I wanted to be naturally in that time I probably would not take drug's, the biggest reason for me was like I say, I want more than nature intended to give me, and the only way to do that is ped's.

Think long and hard m8, sides and stuff can be managed and dealt with, but it is still a big decision to make and will involve research (even I did this bit), were all here to help each other out, so if it's a road you decide to go down, we'll be here to help you m8.

P.S. I shall look forward to calling you a dirty roider,


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Is 2-3 years a long time to wait for a nice physique ? Personally I don't think it is, If I could get where I wanted to be naturally in that time I probably would not take drug's, the biggest reason for me was like I say, I want more than nature intended to give me, and the only way to do that is ped's.
> 
> Think long and hard m8, sides and stuff can be managed and dealt with, but it is still a big decision to make and will involve research (even I did this bit), were all here to help each other out, so if it's a road you decide to go down, we'll be here to help you m8.
> 
> P.S. I shall look forward to calling you a dirty roider,


Ive not decided either way yet. The thought of getting gains that i cant achieve by myself obviously interests me. Ive started doing research and like you say the sides appear to be easily controlled.

Im in no rush to commit to it yet though so you can still refer to me as a natty!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

evening folks


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Man of many word's is good aul Rep.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Man of many word's is good aul Rep.


Better few than none at all Breeny ................hope you are well m8 :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Just done a 2mile run. Incorporated HIIT inbetween street lights and im shagged.
> 
> All this hard work best pay off!
> 
> On a plus side ive got all the motivation ill ever need to finish this competition. Me and the mrs have just booked our holidays. Going Egypt on the 14th January for 2 weeks and also booked a week in Barcelona in May and 10days in cornwall in August. After the year ive had i need a holiday!


Where in Cornwall are you holidaying next year?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Where in Cornwall are you holidaying next year?


Same place as this year. A caravan site just outside of newquay. Cant wait for january to come!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Same place as this year. A caravan site just outside of newquay. Cant wait for january to come!


If you ever choose to visit near me let me know


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> If you ever choose to visit near me let me know


Whats your area? If we ever do you'll have to make us some vegetable soup lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Whats your area? If we ever do you'll have to make us some vegetable soup lol!


I'll PM you...don't want any randoms on here knowing where we live! :laugh:

I'd do better than veg soup! It'd be steak with stilton sauce!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Same place as this year. A caravan site just outside of newquay. Cant wait for january to come!


Caravan in January brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Caravan in January brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !


Lol. Its egypt in january and cornwall in the summertime!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I'll PM you...don't want any randoms on here knowing where we live! :laugh:
> 
> I'd do better than veg soup! It'd be steak with stilton sauce!


Cheers for PM. Steak sounds great!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Lol. Its egypt in january and cornwall in the summertime!


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ..now that makes sense .. :thumbup1:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Todays workout:

Monday - chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

Diet:

Breakfast- chicken and tomato omelette

Dinner- 2 x chicken salad in wholemeal wraps

Tea - planning to have spag bol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just removed the double posts guys. We'll hopefully sort it out today...it's been driving me nuts!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Todays workout:
> 
> Monday - chest
> 
> ...


Good stuff m8 ...you didnt have to tell us twice tho LOL ..bloody nuisance that eh its happening to loads of folks in every otheer thread. GLitches ahhh.

anyway thats me off to train now so see ye later


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Good stuff m8 ...you didnt have to tell us twice tho LOL ..bloody nuisance that eh its happening to loads of folks in every otheer thread. GLitches ahhh.
> 
> anyway thats me off to train now so see ye later


Katy is on the case with the double posts! Atleast it gets my post count up quicker lol!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Katy is on the case with the double posts! Atleast it gets my post count up quicker lol!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


It doesn't actually. Since the upgrade, posts made consecutively within a short space of time are just added to the previous post.

We restarted the server in the hope that it would fix the issue. We're yet to see...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It obviously didn't work...I just double posted.

Just testing to see if it happens with the 'go advanced' option...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> It doesn't actually. Since the upgrade, posts made consecutively within a short space of time are just added to the previous post.
> 
> We restarted the server in the hope that it would fix the issue. We're yet to see...


Bugger!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a great workout this morning and can feel the muscles aching which is noce. But cant get the feeling of not doing enough now that im not doing as much cardio. Im itching to go for a run lol. Must be withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Loved this mornings workout. Wasnt too busy again so didnt have to wait for anything.

Tuesday - legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

Ive upped the weights slightly so feel fvcked now. My ar$e is killing already! Be interesting in the morning.

Once again diet has been super clean.

Had a tuna, prawn and tomato omelette before my workout.

Then had these bad boys for my dinner. Chicken and turkey salad in pitta breads with homemade mint sauce. Fit as!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Loved this mornings workout. Wasnt too busy again so didnt have to wait for anything.
> 
> Tuesday - legs
> 
> ...


That does look yummy!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> That does look yummy!


X 2!

Good session too mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> X 2!
> 
> Good session too mate


It was spot on mate. Filled a corner!

Sorry to hear about your bad news mate. Any plans what to do next?

- - - Updated - - -



R0BR0ID said:


> X 2!
> 
> Good session too mate


It was spot on mate. Filled a corner!

Sorry to hear about your bad news mate. Any plans what to do next?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> It was spot on mate. Filled a corner!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bad news mate. Any plans what to do next?
> 
> ...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

it will do mate. just a crap time for them to do it. could have waited to new year atleast! instead everybody is going to be worrying over christmas and stuff now.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Evening !


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Chicken curry with special fried rice and a pitta bread went down very well! Cant believe ive only just started having wholemeal pitta breads lol!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Evening m8's , I've had somewhat of a hiccup, started new job yesterday and was removing glass panels from balconys and managed to slice the tops of 2 fingers, not wearing gloves of course because I'm so clever (not) . Not worthy of a hospital visit, but the cuts keep opening back up, so will be taking a couple days away from gym to allow scabs to form properly. As soon as I'm scabby, I shall be at it like a demon,


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Evening m8's , I've had somewhat of a hiccup, started new job yesterday and was removing glass panels from balconys and managed to slice the tops of 2 fingers, not wearing gloves of course because I'm so clever (not) . Not worthy of a hospital visit, but the cuts keep opening back up, so will be taking a couple days away from gym to allow scabs to form properly. As soon as I'm scabby, I shall be at it like a demon,


Have a couple of weeks off mate 

Give me time to catch you up!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Evening m8's , I've had somewhat of a hiccup, started new job yesterday and was removing glass panels from balconys and managed to slice the tops of 2 fingers, not wearing gloves of course because I'm so clever (not) . Not worthy of a hospital visit, but the cuts keep opening back up, so will be taking a couple days away from gym to allow scabs to form properly. As soon as I'm scabby, I shall be at it like a demon,


Get some micropore for them from the chemist breeny ..far better than plasters


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Chicken curry with special fried rice and a pitta bread went down very well! Cant believe ive only just started having wholemeal pitta breads lol!


That looks very tasty ..........too much rice tho !!!!half it :thumbup1:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> That looks very tasty ..........too much rice tho !!!!half it :thumbup1:


It was very nice mate. Didnt eat all the rice on purpose.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Get some micropore for them from the chemist breeny ..far better than plasters


Good idea m8, so far everything I cover them up with just comes off, I leave em open at night to dry out, so should be ok in couple days.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Have a couple of weeks off mate
> 
> Give me time to catch you up!


Lol, not a chance my friend, soon as I got scabs on em, I should be able to grip bars without em opening up.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

No rest for the wicked. Up early to finish off some design sketches for a client meeting at 11.30am.

Had porridge and banana for breakfast and a green tea! Heading for the gym at 9am before the meeting.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> No rest for the wicked. Up early to finish off some design sketches for a client meeting at 11.30am.
> 
> Had porridge and banana for breakfast and a green tea! Heading for the gym at 9am before the meeting.


That is nice and early!

Have a good day!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> That is nice and early!
> 
> Have a good day!


Dedication mate lol! Luckily got them finished before the gym!

- - - Updated - - -



R0BR0ID said:


> That is nice and early!
> 
> Have a good day!


Dedication mate lol! Luckily got them finished before the gym!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Got to the gym at 9am ish and did:

shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10

My legs and glutes are really sore today. Struggling to walk up and downstairs lol!

Had a chicken salad for dinner with 2 apples this afternoon. Having beef stirfry for tea later.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Got to the gym at 9am ish and did:
> 
> shoulders
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbup1:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Now this was tasty.

Beef stir-fry in a hoisin sauce and a pitta bread!:



















Cardio today will be a walk with my dog! Still feels weird cutting right back on the cardio side of things!

- - - Updated - - -

Now this was tasty.

Beef stir-fry in a hoisin sauce and a pitta bread!:



















Cardio today will be a walk with my dog! Still feels weird cutting right back on the cardio side of things!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Now this was tasty.
> 
> Beef stir-fry in a hoisin sauce and a pitta bread!:
> 
> ...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> And a pitta bread!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks soooooooooo nice!!

Nom, nom, nom!!

I've had a carb free day.... surprisingly energized :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just so you guys know, when replying either double clicking on the 'reply' button or 'go advanced' then the double post shouldn't happen.

It seems to be a bug with the new vbulletin version and we're trying to fix it.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Todays workout:

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups any grip 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Forgot my dinner and stuff today so diet has been rubbish.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Todays workout:
> 
> Thursday - back and biceps
> 
> ...


You forgot you're dinner?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> You forgot you're dinner?


Was in a rush to get to the gym then get to a site meeting. Didnt forget my protein shake though!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Was in a rush to get to the gym then get to a site meeting. Didnt forget my protein shake though!


Ooof, I never forrget my food! :laugh: Starving today though as it's a fast day :crying: I could really do with a nice big piece of passion cake right now!! And maybe some cookies!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ooof, I never forrget my food! :laugh: Starving today though as it's a fast day :crying: I could really do with a nice big piece of passion cake right now!! And maybe some cookies!


wont do it again. To be fair ive coped well. Almost like i was still fasting.

Not sure what to have for tea either. Cupboards are empty!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> Ooof, I never forrget my food! :laugh: Starving today though as it's a fast day :crying: I could really do with a nice big piece of passion cake right now!! And maybe some cookies!


I fasted yesterday..... but just brought some Ben and Jerrys 

Oops !


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> I fasted yesterday..... but just brought some Ben and Jerrys
> 
> Oops !


Swear im going insane. not had any sweet treats or proper cheat meals since competition started. To be fair cravings have subsided now though which helps!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Swear im going insane. not had any sweet treats or proper cheat meals since competition started. To be fair cravings have subsided now though which helps!


Lol.

I was the same mate, 9 months.... nothing remotely sweet !! It did get really easy tbh.

Well done so far


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Bumb RR above


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol.
> 
> I was the same mate, 9 months.... nothing remotely sweet !! It did get really easy tbh.
> 
> Well done so far


9 months?!?!?!

Thats some dedication mate, i know it gets easier the longer you go without but for the love of god, 9 whole months?! You crazy man:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> 9 months?!?!?!
> 
> Thats some dedication mate, i know it gets easier the longer you go without but for the love of god, 9 whole months?! You crazy man:lol:


Haha, yeah 9 months.

I classed Quark with choc whey as my saturday night treats pmsl.

But, 12 months passed, from 10st 1lb to 14st 4lb I was happy lol. ( I think every man and his dog knows this as I tell ever one :lol: )

Me and Flinty had a chat earlier today, wish i'd kept it up. I'd of been a right little unit


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Haha, yeah 9 months.
> 
> I classed Quark with choc whey as my saturday night treats pmsl.
> 
> ...


To be fair you do look a little on the small side lol!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> To be fair you do look a little on the small side lol!


Agreed 

Put an update pic in my journal last week, 5 months gear free and an average of 2 gym sessions a week - yeah I've been slipping pmsl.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Agreed
> 
> Put an update pic in my journal last week, 5 months gear free and an average of 2 gym sessions a week - yeah I've been slipping pmsl.


You're looking good bro said in a non gay way!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> You're looking good bro said in a non gay way!


Thanks


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Thanks


Just getting my stuff ready for the gym. Im going to put some videos up soon for people to critique my form. Weights are still low until i get it sorted but it would be good for some feedback. Dont be too harsh though!

Had a fruit salad with fat free yoghurt for breakfast earlier. Oh and a green tea lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

The truth will be told ...................migth hurt a bit though :laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> The truth will be told ...................migth hurt a bit though :laugh:


If its got to hurt do it by PM lol!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Get some vids up mate, always good to get some feedback


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Get some vids up mate, always good to get some feedback


X2


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Was meant to be shoulders day today but the joint of my right shoulder is quite sore so decided to rest it until next week now. with that in mind thought it would be good to have another leg day:

legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

proper exhausted today. actually looking forward to a rest day tomorrow. just had a nice chicken and pasta salad with a protein shake followed by a handful of cashew nuts.

Below is a video of my squatts. let rips guys!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Just getting my stuff ready for the gym. Im going to put some videos up soon for people to critique my form. Weights are still low until i get it sorted but it would be good for some feedback. Dont be too harsh though!
> 
> Had a fruit salad with fat free yoghurt for breakfast earlier. Oh and a green tea lol


When you say 'fat free' yogurt what yogurt is it and does the reduction in fat mean more sugar?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Below is a video of my squatts. let rips guys!


I'm no expert so someone please correct me if I'm wrong but I think you should be snapping your pelvis forward after each squat; so once you get up straight properly clench your buttocks and pull your pelvis forwards...that's what I was taught anyway. At the moment you're still bent over when standing up as oppsed to straightening up.

Otherwise all looks good to me.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Was meant to be shoulders day today but the joint of my right shoulder is quite sore so decided to rest it until next week now. with that in mind thought it would be good to have another leg day:
> 
> legs
> 
> ...


Still bent over after each rep . Keep the back as straight as when you first started .


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Still bent over after each rep . Keep the back as straight as when you first started .


I said to PM me any abuse! 

cheers for the advice though! Ive only been properly training now for a few weeks so will obviously take a while to get form right. Ill be getting more vids up soon!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Todays progress picture:










Obviously not much difference. Maybe slight development in my shoulders? Either way im still heading in the right direction!

Just realised im proper whoring myself out today on here lol! Good job im not camera shy!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Todays progress picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're making progress hun! Can you put up a before and after pic for comparison?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> I said to PM me any abuse!
> 
> cheers for the advice though! Ive only been properly training now for a few weeks so will obviously take a while to get form right. Ill be getting more vids up soon!


Well... for a few weeks your doing great m8 ...once you learn to keep that back straight ,,,,,you ve cracked that one :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

View attachment 96524
BREENY ..............where are ye LOL :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> You're making progress hun! Can you put up a before and after pic for comparison?


This was in january 2012:










This was start of this competition:










This was todays:










Defo can see an improvement from the start of the year lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Chuffed with todays training despite being knackered. Rest day tomorrow will do me good.

Took my dog for an hours walk before so got some cardio in lol!

Then had this for my tea. Maybe a slight strange mix of food but just using leftovers up until shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

definately see a difference ........koodos Tyra m8 :thumb:

Love them eggs ...............but whats that at the side it looks like
View attachment 96532
:lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> definately see a difference ........koodos Tyra m8 :thumb:
> 
> Love them eggs ...............but whats that at the side it looks like
> View attachment 96532
> :lol:


They are tomatoes lol.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> They are tomatoes lol.


LOL teh other side and fine ye know ..you rascal :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

AMAZING!!

Really nailed the weight loss buddy.

Reps when home :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> AMAZING!!
> 
> Really nailed the weight loss buddy.
> 
> Reps when home :thumb:


Cheers pal. Defo heading in the right direction! Hopefully by end of december i should have made good progress!


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

You have done brilliantly, well done keep it up!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

ClareAnne said:


> You have done brilliantly, well done keep it up!


Right back at you!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Consistent progress fella!

You're doing great, keep it up

And where is Breeny?????


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Consistent progress fella!
> 
> You're doing great, keep it up
> 
> And where is Breeny?????


Cheers mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

nice work tyram great to see you getting closer to where you want to be. your a world away already from last january matey, just think what you will look like by this january, and then next january !! :thumbup1:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> nice work tyram great to see you getting closer to where you want to be. your a world away already from last january matey, just think what you will look like by this january, and then next january !! :thumbup1:


Surely i deserve some reps off the big man lol????

Cheers for the comments mate. Think im still on track for my short term goals for january 2013. Ill just plough on still. Hopefully get there one day!

- - - Updated - - -



flinty90 said:


> nice work tyram great to see you getting closer to where you want to be. your a world away already from last january matey, just think what you will look like by this january, and then next january !! :thumbup1:


Surely i deserve some reps off the big man lol????

Cheers for the comments mate. Think im still on track for my short term goals for january 2013. Ill just plough on still. Hopefully get there one day!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> AMAZING!!
> 
> Really nailed the weight loss buddy.
> 
> Reps when home :thumb:


you must be miles away from home as those reps havent arrived yet lol!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

Superb so far m8, owe you some reps soon as I can :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> you must be miles away from home as those reps havent arrived yet lol!


Lol. They've gone by pigeon


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol. They've gone by pigeon


just arrived. Crikey they were slow!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Its the first proper bit of sunshine weve had round here for a while so decided to do go for a run. Kept it short and did a 2mile route. Having some soft boiled eggs with 2 pieces of wholemeal toast for breakfast.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Defo can see an improvement from the start of the year lol!


Awesome progress hun! Showed Lorian as well..he was shocked!



Replicator said:


> LOL teh other side and fine ye know ..you rascal :laugh:


Yeah, what is that? :scared:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well done mate you can see a hell of a lot of progress over the past 9 months. Keep at it pal


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. Keeps me motivated!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Enjoying this rest weekend. Diet has been clean again so no issues there. Had some more flattery comments so all's good in da hood lol!

Looking forward to getting back in the gym tomoz though!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi folks ..happy sunday adn sunny too ....well it is here any way ...............forecast is very dismal for tonight/ tommorow tho Noah type rain :sad:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> hi folks ..happy sunday adn sunny too ....well it is here any way ...............forecast is very dismal for tonight/ tommorow tho Noah type rain :sad:


Meh, it's cold and wet here but it's still a lovely Sunday! Hope everyone else is enjoying it!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Meh, it's cold and wet here but it's still a lovely Sunday! Hope everyone else is enjoying it!


Its nice and sunny in lancashire. Tempted to go for a run!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Its nice and sunny in lancashire. Tempted to go for a run!


Rest god damn it! :laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Rest god damn it! :laugh:


Ok will do mother hen


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Porridge and banana for breakfast and headed off to the gym:

Monday - chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

Dips really do ruin me at the minute. Feels amazing to get back into it after 2 rest days. Sounds weird but as i was checking myself out in the mirror im sure im starting to look better each day.

Made 2 wholemeal pitta breads with turkey salad and mint sauce for dinner. Also have brought a couple of packs of turkey and some fruit to snack on during the day. Diet is looking good again today.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Ok will do mother hen


That does seem to be becoming my role on here! :laugh:



tyramhall said:


> Porridge and banana for breakfast and headed off to the gym:
> 
> Monday - chest
> 
> ...


I reakon that as your bf is getting lower and lower, you're going to see faster improvement in your shape  Enjoy it!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi folks .is breeny on hols or what ......seems like hes gone awol or is he locked up in some gym doing a secret routine LOL :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> That does seem to be becoming my role on here! :laugh:
> 
> I reakon that as your bf is getting lower and lower, you're going to see faster improvement in your shape  Enjoy it!


hope thats true!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> hi folks .is breeny on hols or what ......seems like hes gone awol or is he locked up in some gym doing a secret routine LOL :lol:


He best come back soon mate or im eorried ill start to slacken off!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> hope thats true!


Well, that's what some people are telling me so I hope so too for both our sakes!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> He best come back soon mate or im eorried ill start to slacken off!


I wouldnt dare or youll have Katy on your case...............do you really want to take that risk :laugh:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Well, that's what some people are telling me so I hope so too for both our sakes!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> I wouldnt dare or youll have Katy on your case...............do you really want to take that at risk :laugh:
> 
> [


Good point mate. Not worth the risk is it!

im at the stage now where i actually love the feeling of my body aching after a workout. Its proper satisfying to hopefully think the muscles are growing!

my diet has been that clean for a while now that its actually quite easy to follow it. Most cravings come and go very quickly. Cant believe ive not had a cheat meal or sweets for so long now. Proper chuffed with myself lol!

homemade spag bol with wholegeain pasta for tea tonight. Happy days!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Good point mate. Not worth the risk is it!
> 
> im at the stage now where i actually love the feeling of my body aching after a workout. Its proper satisfying to hopefully think the muscles are growing!
> 
> ...


Wish I could say the same. I've discovered a biscuit called 'lotus' and I'm addicted! :no: I've had 4 today. Along with some squares!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Wish I could say the same. I've discovered a biscuit called 'lotus' and I'm addicted! :no: I've had 4 today. Along with some squares!


Lol. Im sure with the work your putting in a few biscuits wont hurt! I know if i was to have 1 jaffa cake id finish a full box!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Good point mate. Not worth the risk is it!
> 
> im at the stage now where i actually love the feeling of my body aching after a workout. Its proper satisfying to hopefully think the muscles are growing!
> 
> ...


Well done m8 ..your doing really well


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Wish I could say the same. I've discovered a biscuit called 'lotus' and I'm addicted! :no: I've had 4 today. Along with some squares!


 Katy
View attachment 96768
:no: :nono:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Well done m8 ..your doing really well


Cheers rep. Getting there slowly! It will be interesting to see how i look at the end of this comp!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers rep. Getting there slowly! It will be interesting to see how i look at the end of this comp!


ABSolutely ........................did ye like how i made the first three letters caps :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> ABSolutely ........................did ye like how i made the first three letters caps :laugh: :thumb:


very clever mate! Wouldnt have noticed if you hadnt said!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> very clever mate! Wouldnt have noticed if you hadnt said!


youll see them by xmas m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> youll see them by xmas m8 :thumbup1:


not so sure mate. Be good though! Be like a christmas present to myself lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had an urge to do some cardio so popped out for a 4 mile run. Dont know if its because im shifting fat or that leg muscles are getting stronger but blitzed it tonight. I was able to run at a fast pace throughout and averaged 7min 15secs a mile. Feel fvcked now tho lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Lol. Im sure with the work your putting in a few biscuits wont hurt! I know if i was to have 1 jaffa cake id finish a full box!


Well, we'll see on Friday when I do my weigh in. Although that might be skewed by the affects of hormones.



Replicator said:


> Katy
> View attachment 96768
> :no: :nono:


Yep...that's them! Had 2 this morning with my coffee :no: It's a habit I must stop! Fasting tomorrow and Thursday though so won't be touching the little buggers.



tyramhall said:


> Had an urge to do some cardio so popped out for a 4 mile run. Dont know if its because im shifting fat or that leg muscles are getting stronger but blitzed it tonight. I was able to run at a fast pace throughout and averaged 7min 15secs a mile. Feel fvcked now tho lol!


You sound a little addicted to exercise? Not a bad thing IMO...I used to be when I used to run and am a little at the moment which keeps me from slacking off!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Well, we'll see on Friday when I do my weigh in. Although that might be skewed by the affects of hormones.
> 
> Yep...that's them! Had 2 this morning with my coffee :no: It's a habit I must stop! Fasting tomorrow and Thursday though so won't be touching the little buggers.
> 
> You sound a little addicted to exercise? Not a bad thing IMO...I used to be when I used to run and am a little at the moment which keeps me from slacking off!


Ive taken peoples advice and cut it down but its hard not to do it!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Couple of update pictures. Onviously not much difference from last week but getting used to whoring myself now lol!



















Potentially slight definition forming on my stomach area. Atleast i dont look obese snymore lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Couple of update pictures. Onviously not much difference from last week but getting used to whoring myself now lol!
> 
> Potentially slight definition forming on my stomach area. Atleast i dont look obese snymore lol!


Yeah you definately see an increase in definition


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> Yeah you definately see an increase in definition


Agreed!

Do I see a vascular chest??? Defo a vein up there mate.

Great work!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Do I see a vascular chest??? Defo a vein up there mate.
> 
> Great work!


Yeah i noticed the vein lol! Love handles seem to be shrinking as well so atleast its heading in the right direction!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah i noticed the vein lol! Love handles seem to be shrinking as well so atleast its heading in the right direction!


Don't talk to me about love handles lol.

Mine do my head in :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Don't talk to me about love handles lol.
> 
> Mine do my head in :lol:


Behave, your looking good bro!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Behave, your looking good bro!


Ha, the joys of this game! Mirror image is a head fcuk lol.

Check this..... me Feb 2011.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Ha, the joys of this game! Mirror image is a head fcuk lol.
> 
> Check this..... me Feb 2011.


Looking at your avi you have done really well mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Looking at your avi you have done really well mate!


Thanks mate 

Hard work, Diet, AAS and Flinty have helped !!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

everyone is doing great :thumbup1:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Legs were quite sore from last nights run so decided to give them a rest today and instead did:

Back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups any grip 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Do feel im getting a stronger core now.

Just had this for tea:










Ive also boiled 3 eggs which ill have as a snack a bit later on.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Good stuff m8


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Good stuff m8


X2.

You do russle up some good grub!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> X2.
> 
> You do russle up some good grub!


im not bad in the kitchen lol! Some would say im a modern man!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> im not bad in the kitchen lol! Some would say im a modern man!


Defo lol

I love cooking, I'm one of those who interferes when others are cooking though lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo lol
> 
> I love cooking, I'm one of those who interferes when others are cooking though lol


To be fair not only can i cook im also good looking so offer the full package to any lucky women lmao!

ive always cooked and love making proper weird dishes. Atleast by cooking i know exactly what im putting in the dishes.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo lol
> 
> I love cooking, I'm one of those who interferes when others are cooking though lol


hahahah me too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> To be fair not only can i cook im also good looking so offer the full package to any lucky women lmao!
> 
> ive always cooked and love making proper weird dishes. Atleast by cooking i know exactly what im putting in the dishes.


Pmsl.

Not my type mate 

Yeah that's why I like to do my own stuff, guaranteed I'll throw spice into anything - helps metabolism 

Only "ready meal" I'll eat is a pizza lol. But I still end up throwing copious amounts of meat on top pmsl


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

im the chief cook and bottle washer im our house too ..but im a bit plain....... ..dont do all that posh stuff you do tyra LOL


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Not my type mate
> 
> ...


Good job im not your type. Im not posting pics for you to perve on lol!

i love really hot currys. Good source of protein as well!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Replicator said:


> im the chief cook and bottle washer im our house too ..but im a bit plain....... ..dont do all that posh stuff you do tyra LOL


Pmsl. Sounds ****..... but I like doing the pots 

Missus keeps nudging towards a dishwasher but I can't see the need for one lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> im the chief cook and bottle washer im our house too ..but im a bit plain....... ..dont do all that posh stuff you do tyra LOL


Im proper posh rep. Check this out:










Scampi, yorkshire puds and gravy. Thats how i roll!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl. Sounds ****..... but I like doing the pots
> 
> Missus keeps nudging towards a dishwasher but I can't see the need for one lol


LOL its just a saying m8 ...and yes we have a dish washer but any pans are still washed by hand as they dont get washed proper in the dish washer + they would fill it up too quick if you did.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Im proper posh rep. Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry tyra but far far too much carbs in that dish :no:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Sorry tyra but far far too much carbs in that dish :no:


had this months back. Tasted good though!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo lol
> 
> I love cooking, I'm one of those who interferes when others are cooking though lol


Lorian's like that...it drives me mad! He stops himself now but I can see him itching to interfere! :cursing: And I'm a bloody good cook so it's a bloody cheek!



tyramhall said:


> Im proper posh rep. Check this out:
> 
> Scampi, yorkshire puds and gravy. Thats how i roll!


Dear lord! It's just all yellow! Sorry but that doesn't support the view that you're a good cook! Infact, you just heated all of that up! :no:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> Lorian's like that...it drives me mad! He stops himself now but I can see him itching to interfere! :cursing: And I'm a bloody good cook so it's a bloody cheek!
> 
> Dear lord! It's just all yellow! Sorry but that doesn't support the view that you're a good cook! Infact, you just heated all of that up! :no:


Lol, it's safe to say it's a man thing then. My missus is a good cook too! But I just can't help myself 

Hahaha, you tell him!! A plate full of yellow is only good if it's pineapple


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, it's safe to say it's a man thing then. My missus is a good cook too! But I just can't help myself
> 
> Hahaha, you tell him!! A plate full of yellow is only good if it's pineapple





Katy said:


> Lorian's like that...it drives me mad! He stops himself now but I can see him itching to interfere! :cursing: And I'm a bloody good cook so it's a bloody cheek!
> 
> Dear lord! It's just all yellow! Sorry but that doesn't support the view that you're a good cook! Infact, you just heated all of that up! :no:


whats not to like????

scampi - good

yorkshire puds - gooood

gravy - goooooood!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo lol
> 
> I love cooking, I'm one of those who interferes when others are cooking though lol





tyramhall said:


> whats not to like????
> 
> scampi - good
> 
> ...


Full of salt, carbs and fat! I'd feel sick! :laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

todays session was painful. i used to love doing legs at first but now they are starting to hurt!

Wednesday - legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

I do lunges last and today they nearly made me pass out. There were a few people in the gym this morning and i swear the looks i was getting was like i was a mad man or something! ive still not seen anybody else do lunges yet!

I know that Breeny hasnt posted in a while now. Ive sent him a PM asking if everythings ok but without reply. Just thinking is it worth wrapping this thread up because if its just me on my own then its not much of a competition and will make pretty crap reading to be honest lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Full of salt, carbs and fat! I'd feel sick! :laugh:


the scampi was 'youngs' though and yorkshire puds were 'aunt bessies' lol. dont forget i had this back in february / march!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> todays session was painful. i used to love doing legs at first but now they are starting to hurt!
> 
> Wednesday - legs
> 
> ...


I presume the hope is that he'll come back? Keep going hun, you're doing well!

I do lunges too so you're not alone.

Have you upped the weight that you're lunging and squatting etc? Is that why it's harder?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> whats not to like????
> 
> scampi - good
> 
> ...


Agreed lol.

But I'd swap the scampi for some pork chops


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I presume the hope is that he'll come back? Keep going hun, you're doing well!
> 
> I do lunges too so you're not alone.
> 
> Have you upped the weight that you're lunging and squatting etc? Is that why it's harder?


i hope he does come back as i need somebody to drive me on!

im upping the weights every week on every exercise.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> i hope he does come back as i need somebody to drive me on!
> 
> im upping the weights every week on every exercise.


Well, if he drops out then compete with me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> i hope he does come back as i need somebody to drive me on!
> 
> im upping the weights every week on every exercise.


You crack on mate!! Your competing with the old YOU.

Killing it, so leave this one open 

I'm sure he'll come back soon :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Well, if he drops out then compete with me


id have no chance of winning! also, you dont post face pics lmao!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> id have no chance of winning! also, you dont post face pics lmao!


Ha ha...well, just not in pics where I'm not wearing much!! I don't want the pictures pulled!

It would be interesting actually to have a mixed sex competition! I'm pretty weak though! And still need a bench!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...well, just not in pics where I'm not wearing much!! I don't want the pictures pulled!
> 
> It would be interesting actually to have a mixed sex competition! I'm pretty weak though! And still need a bench!


Would be a quality joint journal though.......


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Would be a quality joint journal though.......


I agree


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Would be a quality joint journal though.......


To be fair, with katy's determination whoever she faced would improve massively just from having her putting pressure on you to keep up with her.

how long do we give breeny? Can others try and contact him? Despite him being a sotherner he didnt seem like a quitter so im assuming something big has cropped up.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> To be fair, with katy's determination whoever she faced would improve massively just from having her putting pressure on you to keep up with her.
> 
> how long do we give breeny? Can others try and contact him? Despite him being a sotherner he didnt seem like a quitter so im assuming something big has cropped up.


Start it today!!

You'll both push each other and get results , I want plenty of food pics from both :lol:

I'm guessing something has cropped up mate, he was very regular across the board...... hope he is ok


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Start it today!!
> 
> You'll both push each other and get results , I want plenty of food pics from both :lol:
> 
> I'm guessing something has cropped up mate, he was very regular across the board...... hope he is ok


There's tonnes of food pics in my journal..all annoyingly healthy for some though! :laugh:

I wouldn't encrouch on these guys journal.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> There's tonnes of food pics in my journal..all annoyingly healthy for some though! :laugh:
> 
> I wouldn't encrouch on these guys journal.


Hahaha! I used to be a food pic whore  pieces of art lol.

Put it to a poll


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Hahaha! I used to be a food pic whore  pieces of art lol.
> 
> Put it to a poll


It's a bit addictive! I've been taking laods fo pics lately! To be fair, I'm taking some for my mum now because she wants to follow my diet.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Hate it when a planned meeting gets postponed. Its been booked in since last week and then the client rings and says we'll do it next week. Almost says it like i dont have to see any other clients. Rant over!

Just looked at breeny profile and it says he hasnt logged in since last friday. Seems very weird. Either way, i need competition otherwise i'll get fat again and that cant happen!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> It's a bit addictive! I've been taking laods fo pics lately! To be fair, I'm taking some for my mum now because she wants to follow my diet.


Lol, it's very addictive!

That's awesome she wants to copy you, she must see its working!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Hahaha! I used to be a food pic whore  pieces of art lol.
> 
> Put it to a poll


What to a poll? Katy's food pictures against mine? Seriously have you not seen my scampi picture properly???? You can almost smell the gravy lol!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, it's very addictive!
> 
> That's awesome she wants to copy you, she must see its working!!


Well, she hasn't actually seen the progress. I haven't seen her for a while now but when I told her that I've lost 11.5lbs (hopefully more now) in a few months she wanted in! :laugh: I think she'd be shocked if she saw me now. Last time she saw me I was going through a detox so wasn't a pretty site!!  And I'm just generally smaller now 

She lacks will power though bless her so I'm ogoing to try to keep her motivated and edcuate her.



tyramhall said:


> What to a poll? Katy's food pictures against mine? Seriously have you not seen my scampi picture properly???? You can almost smell the gravy lol!!


I'd win hands down! Mine have colour for starters!! And that gravy is clearly from a packet! :nono:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Well, she hasn't actually seen the progress. I haven't seen her for a while now but when I told her that I've lost 11.5lbs (hopefully more now) in a few months she wanted in! :laugh: I think she'd be shocked if she saw me now. Last time she saw me I was going through a detox so wasn't a pretty site!!  And I'm just generally smaller now
> 
> She lacks will power though bless her so I'm ogoing to try to keep her motivated and edcuate her.
> 
> I'd win hands down! Mine have colour for starters!! And that gravy is clearly from a packet! :nono:


sounds like im being called out to a cook off lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> sounds like im being called out to a cook off lol!


Ha ha. To be fair, I reakon I'd win if I wasn't dieting but at the moment it's all just meat and veg! Heck, I'd win even now 

Bring it!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> What to a poll? Katy's food pictures against mine? Seriously have you not seen my scampi picture properly???? You can almost smell the gravy lol!!


Lol, a poll to say should you pair share a journal "The Unisex Journal, Yellow Meals and Fat loss included"

Anyway, me and Katy have decided..... you need to do a journal with her 



Katy said:


> Well, she hasn't actually seen the progress. I haven't seen her for a while now but when I told her that I've lost 11.5lbs (hopefully more now) in a few months she wanted in! :laugh: I think she'd be shocked if she saw me now. Last time she saw me I was going through a detox so wasn't a pretty site!!  And I'm just generally smaller now
> 
> She lacks will power though bless her so I'm ogoing to try to keep her motivated and edcuate her.
> 
> I'd win hands down! Mine have colour for starters!! And that gravy is clearly from a packet! :nono:


Amazing work on the weight loss! I'll be honest I've not stepped foot in your journal(s) for a long time!! Slacking 

Wait till she see's you then, she'll be amazed I'm guessing. Then you'll feel good, then you try even harder 

Agreed on the packet gravy pmsl


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, a poll to say should you pair share a journal "The Unisex Journal, Yellow Meals and Fat loss included"
> 
> Anyway, me and Katy have decided..... you need to do a journal with her
> 
> ...


That's a good name.. How about 'yellow v. green' :laugh:

Mmmm, I buckle when I see my family and often relapse so I don't think they'll get to see my progress for some time sadly. I'll show her a pic soon though.

And why haven't you been in my journal, hmm? Rude :laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha. To be fair, I reakon I'd win if I wasn't dieting but at the moment it's all just meat and veg! Heck, I'd win even now
> 
> Bring it!


I never back down from a challenge lol!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> That's a good name.. How about 'yellow v. green' :laugh:
> 
> Mmmm, I buckle when I see my family and often relapse so I don't think they'll get to see my progress for some time sadly. I'll show her a pic soon though.
> 
> And why haven't you been in my journal, hmm? Rude :laugh:


Someone start this journal so I can post In it lol

A relapse would be bad running up to Xmas! Bad enough all the Christmas goodies out on display already!!

Erm......I errrr..... no excuse is there :lol:

I'll pop in :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Someone start this journal so I can post In it lol
> 
> A relapse would be bad running up to Xmas! Bad enough all the Christmas goodies out on display already!!
> 
> ...


We're discussing a journal 

I think I'll be fine this Christmas. This is the first one that I'm finally doing what I want and not trying to please everyone else. I have found some decent alcohol free wine and mulled wine to try actually which, if they're nice, I can enjoy instead


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> We're discussing a journal
> 
> I think I'll be fine this Christmas. This is the first one that I'm finally doing what I want and not trying to please everyone else. I have found some decent alcohol free wine and mulled wine to try actually which, if they're nice, I can enjoy instead


Loads of nice alcohol free stuff nowadays. I'm sure it'll help you over xmas 

Not sure on the mulled wine though lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Loads of nice alcohol free stuff nowadays. I'm sure it'll help you over xmas
> 
> Not sure on the mulled wine though lol


I just don't want to feel left out so I'll now have some stuff for the big meals we have, mulled wine (which always gets me into the festive spirit) and some fizz for New Year's. I'm sorted now so that's great! And this time I won't be chubby or drunk!! Everyone else will be instead! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> I just don't want to feel left out so I'll now have some stuff for the big meals we have, mulled wine (which always gets me into the festive spirit) and some fizz for New Year's. I'm sorted now so that's great! And this time I won't be chubby or drunk!! Everyone else will be instead! :laugh:


Sounds perfect!

Don't think you've ever been chubby lol.

I love sitting back watching others get drunk and thinking, you'll be rough come tomorrow 

Enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds perfect!
> 
> Don't think you've ever been chubby lol.
> 
> ...


I haven't shown my worst pics! I can't bare to look at them! I look completely different!

Yeah I do like that smug feeling knowing that I'll be up bright and early and they'll be feeling rough!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> I haven't shown my worst pics! I can't bare to look at them! I look completely different!
> 
> Yeah I do like that smug feeling knowing that I'll be up bright and early and they'll be feeling rough!


Get them up! Its a great feeling showing others your own achievement and makes you realise how hard you have actually worked - I think 90% of the people on this board have seen my skeleton body - YUK!

Even more smug when you up bright and early doing exercise :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Get them up! Its a great feeling showing others your own achievement and makes you realise how hard you have actually worked - I think 90% of the people on this board have seen my skeleton body - YUK!
> 
> Even more smug when you up bright and early doing exercise :thumb:


Mmmm, I'm not comfortable showing them. I was unwell with alcohol dependency at the time and my face just looks so different; I look depressed and ill!

Lorian and I ahve looked over them though and have been really shocked by the difference!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> Mmmm, I'm not comfortable showing them. I was unwell with alcohol dependency at the time and my face just looks so different; I look depressed and ill!
> 
> Lorian and I ahve looked over them though and have been really shocked by the difference!


Shocking difference is always a bonus, well done 

Give it another 12 weeks or so and you'll probably even more shocked!! :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Shocking difference is always a bonus, well done
> 
> Give it another 12 weeks or so and you'll probably even more shocked!! :thumb:


I hope so!!! I've just found out my sister has lost loads of weight so the competition is on! :laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like you've got your wish rob. Ive accepted katys kind invitation to battle lol. Chances are we'll be ready to set it up tomorrow. Are you ok to do an introduction post a bit like flinty did on this one? We'll then post after you with information and pics


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> I hope so!!! I've just found out my sister has lost loads of weight so the competition is on! :laugh:


Lol.

Well you just show her that you look better


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol.
> 
> Well you just show her that you look better


Ha ha...we're very different tbh so not really that comparable I suppose.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Looks like you've got your wish rob. Ive accepted katys kind invitation to battle lol. Chances are we'll be ready to set it up tomorrow. Are you ok to do an introduction post a bit like flinty did on this one? We'll then post after you with information and pics


If you do Rob, can you not do it until tomorrow so that I see it before people start posting in it (I'm about to log off now)?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

The Great UK-M Bake Off eh ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Looks like you've got your wish rob. Ive accepted katys kind invitation to battle lol. Chances are we'll be ready to set it up tomorrow. Are you ok to do an introduction post a bit like flinty did on this one? We'll then post after you with information and pics


Cool, probably be in the afternoon mate.

Ping me your up current goals and stats if you want 



Katy said:


> If you do Rob, can you not do it until tomorrow so that I see it before people start posting in it (I'm about to log off now)?


No problem, as above too


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...we're very different tbh so not really that comparable I suppose.


Sounds quite defeatist already lol! March is a long time off yet!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sounds quite defeatist already lol! March is a long time off yet!


Nah, we just have a very different shape - I'm curvier so have bigger hips.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Nah, we just have a very different shape - I'm curvier so have bigger hips.


im just fat!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Journal is up


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Journal is up


Cheers. I deleted all consecutive posts so that we could get ours in. Mines up!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> Cheers. I deleted all consecutive posts so that we could get ours in. Mines up!


Lol, yeah I probably should have popped some t's & c's up to stop posts until yours was up  '


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, yeah I probably should have popped some t's & c's up to stop posts until yours was up  '


Well, that's the advantage of me being a Mod  can just delete them!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> Well, that's the advantage of me being a Mod  can just delete them!


Perk of the job 

Just need Mr DOT to edit his post and it's good to go :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Journal is up





Katy said:


> Cheers. I deleted all consecutive posts so that we could get ours in. Mines up!


links are required now please


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> links are required now please


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/197741-unisex-journal-katy-tyramhall-story-green-vs-yellow-d.html



Tyram still needs to add his stuff...in place of his full stop!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm guessing you are keeping this one going to and running it at the same time ?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry guy's for not being around, I have Pm'd Paul to explain, which I should have done sooner, I have had some set backs which I told Paul about most of it, some of it I'm not going to share with anyone. I have been ill and still am, I've fallen off track and fallen behind on training and diet , I have zero appetite and no will to move myself let alone move weight's, I have dropped 4lbs in weight over the last week or so, so have some serious catching up to do.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> Sorry guy's for not being around, I have Pm'd Paul to explain, which I should have done sooner, I have had some set backs which I told Paul about most of it, some of it I'm not going to share with anyone. I have been ill and still am, I've fallen off track and fallen behind on training and diet , I have zero appetite and no will to move myself let alone move weight's, I have dropped 4lbs in weight over the last week or so, so have some serious catching up to do.


hope your ok mate.. important thing is getting you back right then hit everything hard again.... sometimes life just gets in the way bro.. you know we are here for ya whatever has happened X


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> hope your ok mate.. important thing is getting you back right then hit everything hard again.... sometimes life just gets in the way bro.. you know we are here for ya whatever has happened X


Thank you m8, makes me wish I'd posted sooner, I will get back on my feet and I will smash my target's, it might take a bit longer than I thought, but my determination is still there and still hungry for it, I just need to get 100% now , so I can actually lift something. I've been eating barely fcuk all so I'm weak as a kitten atm, on the plus side though , being ill has been like a fast and has revealed abs a little more, I'm sure once I start eating properly again they'll go but they will not be far away.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Sorry guy's for not being around, I have Pm'd Paul to explain, which I should have done sooner, I have had some set backs which I told Paul about most of it, some of it I'm not going to share with anyone. I have been ill and still am, I've fallen off track and fallen behind on training and diet , I have zero appetite and no will to move myself let alone move weight's, I have dropped 4lbs in weight over the last week or so, so have some serious catching up to do.


I thought the GVT had gotten the better of you :-"

Good to hear you are on the mend mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breeny said:


> Sorry guy's for not being around, I have Pm'd Paul to explain, which I should have done sooner, I have had some set backs which I told Paul about most of it, some of it I'm not going to share with anyone. I have been ill and still am, I've fallen off track and fallen behind on training and diet , I have zero appetite and no will to move myself let alone move weight's, I have dropped 4lbs in weight over the last week or so, so have some serious catching up to do.


Hopefully onwards and upwards mate.

Hope you start time feel better soon :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Sorry guy's for not being around, I have Pm'd Paul to explain, which I should have done sooner, I have had some set backs which I told Paul about most of it, some of it I'm not going to share with anyone. I have been ill and still am, I've fallen off track and fallen behind on training and diet , I have zero appetite and no will to move myself let alone move weight's, I have dropped 4lbs in weight over the last week or so, so have some serious catching up to do.


Good to see ye back m8 ..hope you can get yourself back on track


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Evening guy's , I'm goin to continue posting updates in here, maybe not as often as before but I will be posting something.

I have decided that the word's, stupidity, excruciating, brutal and OH look there goes dinner, are now used to describe GVT.

I think everyone should have at least one good crack at it, it looks easy on paper and I was thinking to myself it can't be that bad, but I was very wrong, and I reckon I'm gonna be a little bit sore tomorrow, leg day is going to be a cnut I just know it. Trying to keep the reps at the required timings throughout is quite difficult as the sets go on, so I just try as best as possible to keep them slow and controlled.

Workout was this.

Decline bench: 10/10/10/10/10/10/8/8//8/7

Wide grip p/down: 10/10/10/10/10/10/9/8/8/9

The above are done as supersets, with 90 secs between each superset.

Incline D/bell fly: 12/12/10

1 arm row: 12/12/11

These are done as supersets, with 60 secs between each superset.

Next step is to get my food intake back on track again, like I said before I lost 4 lbs over the week or so I've been off, I should have no problems putting it back on as soon as I'm eating right .

Ta Ta for now. J.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Glad too see you back Breeny, keep smashing your training and you will be back to how you were in no time?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Great to see you smashing it breeny!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I wondered where you had gone! Told you GVT is hard but keep at it pal


----------

